# FET after OHSS part 9.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi .............


Mel ........hope all is ok & the reason we havent heard from you is that the system was down ......

Thinking of you XXXXXXXXXX

Hope everyone else is ok ??

What a lovely day weather wise ..........

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Been trying to get on the site all day!  

Just want to wish you the best of luck Mel, sending   your way.

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday week-end, yes Hope it is great weather isn't it?

Liz
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Me too!  Good luck Mel!!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am back from a great holiday and will catch up soon, but have piles of washing to do. Did lots of walking and am absolutely shattered.  You have all be so busy it will take a while to see what has been going on

Chris F


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

mel, thinking of you, xxx bev


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thinking of you too Mel x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys

Thanks for your messages of support and sorry to not get on sooner I did try this morning real early but it was down and I've been out all day trying to keep busy.

As I expected it was a   as you can imagine and as some of you know the feeling I'm absolutely gutted.  Yes I thought it would be negative but somehow that doesn't quite prepare you for it.  I've done lots of crying and then lots of shopping to try and make myself feel better.  I'm trying not to dwell too much but of course now I feel that if its failed once it will fail again and its just not going to happen.  We have just 3 blessed frosties left and now will have the anguish again of whether they will survive or not.  I also feel grief for the one that didn't make it and thta I will have to lose with my period.

Anyway thanks for all your support it means a huge amount to me.

All my love to you all

Mel x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh Mel, I'm absolutely gutted for you  

Cry, shop, whatever it takes is ok  

There is absolutely no reason why this won't work for you next time - those three little frosties could be the ones which will stick    

Take care of yourself Mel 

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Debs, I just need to work on this feeling that it will never work now.  Times like this I wish I could just switch off that maternal broody part of me and not want children - would be so much easier.  Still I will find the strength to do another FET and hope the result is different.

Enjoy your weekend.

Love Mel x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

I know how you feel Mel - but that maternal feeling is what will make you a fantastic mother one day 

And we are always here to help you through it 

Take care,
Debs
x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww ....Mel     Im so so sorry ......nothing i can say will make it any easier ..just as long as you know im here if you need a shoulder .........

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Mel

So sorry to read your news.  Myself and DH are thinking of you.  You will feel better with time and in the meantime we are here for you.

Love, Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww Mel   I'm really sorry   I too am here for you as you know


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Mel

So sorry to hear your sad news  . I've been away for a few days with a friend & was wondering how you got on and keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know that nothing that I can say will make you feel any better at the moment - you need time to recover physically & mentally, I hope that you have got some nice things planned  . It is such a big build up - weeks & weeks - & you invest so much into each cycle - the feeling that nothing has come of it can be unbearable - it is such an anti-climax. Anyway, sending some cyberhugs   your way. So much comes down to luck & I hope that when you get your 3 frosties out your time for a bit of luck will come      . 

I had some more bad news this weekend. The friend I went to visit had a miscarriage when I was down there  . That is her second now & she has been trying for a couple of years so is starting to get worried. The FF lady that I mentioned in last post is also having a horrible time - despite her positive pee stck result the hospital blood test showed very low hormone levels (28 I think) & they have told her that the pregnancy is unlikely to progress. She is devastated, but will have to wait until Tuesday for a second blood test to confirm this. This was her first ever BFP in 9 tx cycles. Sometimes I think life can be so cruel. Do you think that there is any chance for her at all? 

Anyway, sorry my post today is a bit dismal. I hope that bad luck comes in threes & we are done with it now for a while!!  

How is everyone else doing?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Thinking of you Mel 

Sarah, aww, sorry to hear the sad news of both of your friends.  You are right, life can be so cruel.  As for the low hcg levels, sometimes it can be slow to rise and all be fine, other times, sadly, it just does not climb.  I hope she is a slow riser.  It sounds like she has been through a lot and certainly deserves this to be good news.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw Mel  

I'm so sorry Honey. I'm sending you lots of love and hugs  

C x


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya girls

Just to let you know that I'm doing okay.  I've actually dealt with it all alot better than I thought I would.  

Even though I'm feeling okay I probably won't be around much if I can help it.  DH and my dad think I need to relax a bit more and I have a feeling you girls will agree as I do worry worry worry.  They feel I need to stay off the internet as much so I won't be around so much or at least I'm going to try not to not sure it will work as I'm a bit addicted and like to know you are all doing well.

Anyway I'm waffling now just wanted to let yo know I was okay and thats where I'm at if I'm not around for a while.  I had some lovely retail therapy and lunches out at the weekend and I'm off work today as we had DH yearly cancer check up and he's still all okay.  I'm having my nails done as a treat to keep my chin up shortly.

So love you all 

Mel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Mel, great to know that you are holding up so well.  I agree, time off will do you the world of good - providing you promise to come back   

So chuffed that your DH has had another all clear, that in itself is worth celebrating!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Mel - you are a real trooper!!   Glad to hear that you are going to take a bit of time out & treat yourself  - you deserve it. I'd have to agree with your dad & DH - you need to relax & get strong again. I'm also glad to hear that they are looking after you as you'll be needing some . You can get such good support on FF but maybe at the mo you need a bit of time out from even thinking about it all. I can see that you have made really good friends who will always be be here for you whenever you drop in or decide to come back more regularly when you are ready to get the rest of your little frosties out    . 

I'm glad to hear that your DH is well too - sounds as though you have had some tough times. Good luck hun!

Sarah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning  

Witters - you were around early today! How are you feeling now? Hope you've got rid of the flu..

Mel - well done for keeping your chin up    I'm sure a rest from FF is a good plan. You know we'll be here for you when you come back    In the meantime carry on treating yourself like a princess! it doesn't make up for the BFN, but it doesn't hurt!  Great news about DH's all clear for the year. A bottle of champagne must be called for, surely

Sarah - any news on your poor friend?

Not much news here. I had a good weekend despite DH working all the time. SUnday I spent with my god daughter - she gave me a make over - hair and make up because I was going to a birthday party in the evening. It was very funny - I left with a little more eye liner than strictly necessary    

On Sunday I went to Portsmouth to see one of my closest friends who, very happily at the age of 40, found herself pregnant after trying for only a couple of months with a guy she met only 5 months ago!! I was thrilled for her and for me too - as I didn't think she'd ever have children. For some reason though her new bloke got cold feet last week and finished with her - leaving her with no car (she sold hers because they decided they only needed one) and nowhere to live (she rented her house out and moved in with him). Bummer. She is still very happy about the baby though, which is lovely. I was so worried that she'd decide she couldn't cope on her own and not want the baby. And she wants me to be her birth partner - which is a big honour...

Hope everyone else is ok? Lots of love to all

C x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cecilie!  Yes, I logged in straight away this morning, otherwise it could take me all day to get on.  Is that your friend that you told us about the other week?  How scary to be put in that situation.  Like you, I'm glad that she feels strong enough to go it alone as it were.  What is she doing for accomedation?  You certainly are honoured to be a birth partner.  If you went to Portsmouth, we could have met up on your way through 

Too funny about the extra eye liner!  Whenever I get my make up done, they always go overboard on the lippy.  I have full lips and they always go bold colour with lipliner on the outer edge.  I always tell them what I want and it's better to go inside with a lighter colour, but they never listen.  Hey ho, lipstick is easy  to re-do, so I never really complain


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes - it's the friend I told you about before - sorry - preg brain here! I'd forget my own name if it wasn't sewn on inside my clothes! Life's strange, she was so very happy a couple of weeks ago - they both seemed to be. But apparently the prospect of a baby was just too frightening for him. He already has a son, so I assumed he knew what he was entering into when he said he wanted to have a child with my friend.... Some boys eh?

I did think about you when I drove to the coast - next time I'll let you know. My friend above also works in Southampton so we're planning a trip to Just Kidding at some point - I'll let you know, maybe we could meet up for a "coffee" (herbal tea  ) then?  

I've only had my make up done properly twice - I think they always put too much on so I hardly recognise myself when they're done!

It's a beautiful day here - and they say it's going to be quite warm tomorrow - 25 degrees or so. Summer at last! When are you off on maternity leave?

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

My potential last day will be 22nd May, that means I can close the accounts down.  We will see how I feel.  Might be sooner, might be later.  I certainly am starting to get the third trimester fatigue back.  Make the most of the second tri! 

We got our car seats yesterday.  They are ISOFIX, so we had a play.  They are simple to fit, much easier than the seatbelt option, although if we use the Jeep, it will have to be strapped in as there are no fixing points.  We drove all the way home with them in the back.  It seemed so weird!  Plus they take up more room than you think.  Tony tends to almost lay down when he drives - soon puts a stop to that!!  If you haven't got yours yet, go to babys-mart.co.uk.  We got the Britax cosy tot isofix from there.  Very good value, free delivery and I ordered it Friday, it came yesterday, so next day delivery allowing for weekends and bank holiday.  Also babycare-direct.co.uk is another good site.  I origionally ordered from them, but they were out of stock.

Have you bought much yet?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Judging by your belly pics you've got every reason to be tired! I'm nowhere near your 25 week pic... I'm somewhere closer to your 20 weeks, so have a lot less to carry around. Well, in the bump department, anyway. The bum department is a totally different matter.. I've gone from 8.5 stone to 11.5 stone so far  
I'm loving having boobs and a belly though  

22nd May - that's not long. Will you be 32 weeks then? I could work it out but mental maths isn't my strong point   I'm hoping to stop at 32 weeks, but I need to sit down and plan it properly. We've been hoping to sell the business - so far we've had a few people interested but obody making an offer, so maybe that's not going to happen for us. Fingers crossed - there's still time - just.

No, I haven't bought anything yet    I'm a bit superstitious....WOuld be a good idea to start soon though to spread the cost a bit. Thanks for the web site tips  - I'll have a look. I'm on the hunt for a car seat that allows the baby to lay completely flat. Finding one seems harder than I thought it would be.

Off home for my evening walk with my boys now. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think car seats will let them lay completely flat.  They need to be raised to protect them if heaven forbid they were in a crash.  I must admit, I was suprised at how upright they all were.  I think if you use them in a travel system, they are flatter, it's just the 90 degree angle of the car's seat itself.

22nd May will make me 30 weeks.  Bearing in mind I'm classed as being 4 weeks ahead (induction for twins is 38 weeks, induction for singleton's is 42 weeks) it's not bad going.  You're 11.5 stone?  I've gone from 8.5 to 10 stone so far.  Must admit though, I'm lucky as I've only put it on my belly so far.  Even my boobs seem to have shrunk back - or it could just be the deceptively big belly!

I hope you get a firm offer on the shop.  It's so hard to sell a business isn't it?  I was lucky with mine as I sold it to the girls working for me and they were just as keen as I was, so we could hurry it through from each end


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

my lovely ladies 

Hope you are all well (big hugs to Mel )

Celia - your poor friend. But at least something wonderful has come out of the relationship - and she has a fab friend to help her through it  Oh, and have you seen this?
http://www.johnlewis.com/Nursery/Baby+Travel/Car+Seats/Infant+Carriers/230217825/Product.aspx

I'm falling asleep on my laptop here, so I'll sign off and do more personals tomorrow 

Debs
x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies

I've just been for a run - hope you're all suitably impressed  

Logged on yesterday & was so happy to catch Ceclie & Witters chirping about baby car seats - reminder that things can work out for us all!    

I've been feeling a bit down about friends miscarriage. Also my FF's hcg levels have dropped so she'll miscarry over the next couple of days. She is heart broken   Finally, like you all, I did hope that this would be Mel's lucky time...

Cecilie, I'm sorry to hear that your friend's relationship hasn't worked out - but how exciting for you to be her birth partner!! I am sure that you will be a very reassuring presence. Will you be brewing anything special up for the occasion?  

I have some news - I got the OK from my hospital to start downregging & actually did my first Buserilin jab last night!  . Am I right in thinking that Deb, Hope & Liz are also due to be having FET about now? Wondered what everyones elses dates were - will be exciting if we are going through it together..   

Must have bath now or will not smell sweet in work today..

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sarah, that's GREAT news that you are at the de-regging stage!  I have a feeling you will get atleast one cycle buddy too!  Just need them to update us with their dates.  The very best of luck to you!!  

Very sorry to hear that your friends numbers are decreasing.  That must be just awful to have to wait for the enevitable to happen   Many hugs to both of them.

Debs, that car seat looks great!  I've never seen them like that.  I'm sure Cecilie will be very interested.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi Sarah - fab news that you've got started  I'll be starting a week on Sunday so not too far behind 

Witters - I saw those seats recommended on another forum and thought they looked great. Glad to know I've been useful for something 

Nothing to report from me - just wish I was out enjoying the sunshine instead of being stuck in the office  

Debs
x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Lovelies  

I've been tied up all day so far with shop stuff. Somebody called to say they wanted to come and look, but she only gave me an hour's notice, so I summoned DH and we ran around frantically cleaning and getting accounts printed out for her to look at. So I'm keeping everything crossed that she'll go for it - it'd be such a relief! It would mean I could go off on maternity leave completely relaxed.

Debs - thanks a million for that link   That's exactly the sort of "seat" I had in mind. Will get myself off to John Lewis to look. You're back on the drugs in just over a week, which is no time at all it'll fly by - how exciting!  Isn't it AWFUL being stuck indoors when it's so lovely out? I'm not cut out for the indoor life...

Sarah - great news about the down regging    And nice that there will be at least two of you cycling together... So sorry about your friend's hormone levels being on the decline    I can't imagine what that's like for her, just waiting for stupid old AF and knowing that she's going to miscarry... BTW - I'm dead impressed with the running thing. I'm rubbish at running at the best of times, but I don't think I'd be physically able to do it at the moment    As for the special brews   I'll be cooking up for my friend's birth    I'm sure I'll cook something up. I'll also take y needles, but knowing her I won't use them as she's really needle phobic and squeamish    Will probably have to stick to acupressure...

Witters - hello   You were very lucky selling your business to the girls who worked for you. I just hope we get lucky here... You're also luck to have only put weight on your belly. I've put it on all over - even my arms. STill - I'm not complaining. At one point I thought I'd never have the priveledge of a bump, so I'm counting my blessings and still can't believe that the FET actually worked. What an amazing miracle!!  

Big love and dust to everyone on the thread - especially to those who have FETs coming up


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

DH just texted me to say my body pillow's arrived - or as my osteopath and I have renamed it - the Brad Pitlow... we decided that there must be a market for body pillows with faces on - and arms and legs and... Well, anyway, I look forward to my man substitute and will report back tomorrow


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for your Brad Pitlow!  What a great name for it!  You will get a good nights sleep tonight, I guarentee it, just beware of what you dream about


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I had to chuck Brad out of the bed in the middle of the night!!! I think the bit your head rests on is just too bulky - I woke up with a semi dislocated jaw! (I'm used to a really flat pillow...) I'll give him another chance tonight, and maybe have a good play with him before I try to sleep, in order to get the right position


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh no!  It is quite bulky, but it suits me.  I didn't even think tomention it.  Can you stretch it up enough so that you just can use your single flat pillow?  How was it other than that?  Did it support you?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We had our breast feeding class last night.  I have to say that it felt like we were the teachers   We had to split into groups and write down what we knew / have heard and any questions.  Well our group knew nothing, even though some were second time mums.  One didn't even know what a 'latch' was.  I wrote down lots of points and the others came up with questions that I kind of answered for them.  I stopped in the end as it was getting embarrasing.  The lady taking the class was suprised at our points and just kind of confirmed that yes, they were all right!  I went as I thought we'd learn tips of how to latch etc, but we spent 5 minutes on that at the end and it was just what we knew already.  I really think the one to one at the hospital (or wherever you deliver) is the best way to learn these things.  I tell you, you learn so much on boards such as these.  We are all going to be great, confident and knowlegable mums!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

APart from the head end being too bulky for me I did like the Brad Pitlow. I was half asleep before I even got the pillow into bed with me though, so I didn't get a chance to experiment before I was fast asleep. So tonight I'll have a play!

Your breast feeding class sounds a bit of a waste of time... Was it organised by your hospital? We're doing NCT classes - but they're not till July. It includes a day on breast feeding, but as you say, learning about breast feeding is probably more useful once you actually have a real baby to feed...

I treated a lady before and after her ET this morning, so was up at 5.30 to get to clinic to treat before her 8am ET. I thought it was going to be hard to get up so early as I've got into the habit of "early to bed late to rise" over the last few months. But actually, it was lovely to be up early, so I'll try to get back into my usual earlier wake routine. Maybe I've been using the pregnancy as a bit of an excuse to stay in bed longer than strictly necessary!!    Can't wait to move back home so I can go walking with the dog straight from home before anyone else is up. At the moment I have to get in the car to go walking, which isn't as nice.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I've taken the day off today as we have been staying late every day this week.  Well, I didn't wake up until 11am!  No wnder I felt tired!!  Lazy day for me today.  I have some ironing to do which  I am about to start, then might take another nap! 

Fingers crossed for your transfer lady!  Mornings are lovely if you cet up early.  When I used to get up for Woody, it really set me up for the day.  It's his birthday on Tuesday


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you for the   for my IVF lady.

Lazy day sounds lovely. Although I'd be outside somewhere if it was me - not doing the ironing!!! That's very conscienscious.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend! I'm off out for dinner in the pub garden tonight, then acupuncture day tomorrow and monday. Lazy day off Sunday.

Happy birthday to Woody for Tuesday!

Hello to everyone else  

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, got all the ironing done!  We are exhibiting next week, so DH bought a new suit along with new shirts - all adds to the ironing doesn't it?  Still, it wasn't too bad.  I had my TV on and the windows all open 

Hope you had a nice meal Cecilie.  Did I tell you we went for a meal last weekend?  We booked into this pub/restaurant, ordered our drinks and were part way through food orders when all four people on the table beside us lit up their cigarettes.  I thought it was banned now in eating places but obviously not.  Well, we decided to leave, not only as it's no good for babies, but we are all still suffering with this chesty cough and cold thing, plus don't perticuarly like spending good money on food that you can only taste as nicotine.  Anyway, we said to the lady that we couldn't stay and so were very sorry, but we will be leaving, how much do we owe you for the drinks?  She proceeded to ask what the rest of our meal orders were!  Hello?  We are going to leave!  She just couldn't believe it and said that a little bit of smoke wouldn't harm the babies.  Well, considering she wouldn't even attampt to open a window and that my babies are inside my body that has a mind of my own that has decided no, I don't fancy staying in a room full of smoke that has been forced on me - lets just say her opinion didn't sway my decision.  Urgh!  Sorry about that!  Vent over!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Hope everyone's been enjoying the sun   - I've been trying to get out there & get my garden sorted out when not in work so haven't been on for a couple of days  . It is very wild & as I live next to a wood quite shady - any tips for good shade loving plants would be appreciated as I'm no expert. Will be geting my herbs in next week though so hope the weather holds out as I'm a very fairweather gardener   Not great at gardening but love cooking so herbs are a must. Work is still crazy at mo so that also makes it hard to get online - but from next weekend everything will go back to normal so holding out for then  .

Your posts about geting your make-up done by young relatives made me laugh. Recently I went out in Manchester & realised when I was out that I had completely forgot to put any make-up on at all. As we were in the city centre I went into Selfirdges to just buy an eyeliner but one of the assistants on the make-up counter offered to do me up. Foolishly, as she was doing it I mentioned that I was going to a gig later on & next thing I knew I had the full 'Avril Lavigne' look. It was too much hassle to take it off (& I thought I might end up looking even worse) so I had to leave it on for the night. My sister couldn't look at me without killing herself laughing, but at least I was easy to spot in a crowded bar..

After reading your recent posts I'm intrigued now to know what your businesses are . My guess is that Witters, you must be an interior designer possibly specialising in nurseries - definately something artistic. On the other hand I had a look at your pics (hope you don't mind) & the graphs & charts made my head spin so maybe rocket science? Cecilie, I magine you are a pet psychologist, can talk to animals & offer a range of other therapies if they need them. Am I close? 

Deb, I reckon I'll be on the downreg drugs for quite a while as I can't imagine AF will be on time for me (do you think that they are getting to me already? ). Can anyone else remember how long it was until 3rd AF after OHSS?

Sarah xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ?

What awful weather .........please come back  

Spent all weeeknd digging up our lawn ...since having a dog its just been ruined .... so its all in a skip now ......... membrane is down jusy gotta sort out whatever were gonna fill it with now .......

Hope you all had nice weekends ??

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

everyone

I've not been on for a few days as we went away in the campervan at week-end.  I've not really been through all the posts properly to catch up yet, it's been quite busy on here!

Sarah 69, I am downregging at the moment, I have just started my HRT tablets today.  Hopefully I should be having ET on 22nd or 23rd May, so not long now.  How far along are you?  Do you have to wait for your 3rd AF?  It will probably come fairly soon whilst you are downregging.  I will let Cecilie and Witters answer about their jobs!  

Hope - what have you decided to replace your lawn with?  Gravel?

Debs - looks like you will be joining me and Sarah soon.  

Anyway, off to make tea, back soon, Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi there!  

Liz, firstly, your camper van is ace & I'm jealous. I'm going to 'The Greenman Festival' in Wales this summer & one of those would be bliss - we'll be making do with a tent. Secondly, in answer to your question I started taking the downreg drugs about a week ago - my hospital were useless. They kept not replying to my messages & then when they finally rang me it was to say that I was due to start downregging that day!!   Luckily I had some drugs in the fridge left from ICSI in Jan (god knows what my babysitter must think   ) so I was able to start on Buserilin straight away. I have to wait for AF which is technically due next Monday - so hopefully I'll start the other drugs sometime that week. ET is about 2 weeks after that, so hopefully end May/start June. I'm excited but scared . I really am going a bit doolally this cycle - the OHSS 'freeze all' was such a shock & put everything on hold for such a long time & waiting for that last AF was frustrating. I feel as though I've been in limbo. But now its happening I do feel a bit apprehensive - I don't know why really as I've been through it so many tmes before. One of my friends has taken pity on me and offered to give me some free reflexology. She also suggested I looked into acapuncture for relaxation at least, but I'm not sure where to start looking for one specialising in fertility. Cecile, do you have any suggestions about how I can find someone local? I don't even know what questions I should ask.

Hope have you got no lawn at all now? Very Mediteranean!!   I love patios with pots of plants etc. You'll have a swimming pool if it carries on raining like this though  .

Deb - how are you getting on? Got your drugs yet?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Liz - yip not far behind at all. I should start down-regulating on Sunday. I go back to the clinic on Thursday for all the form signing  

Cecilie - am loving the Brad Pitlow   If you decide you don't like it I'm sure I coud find it a home 

Witters - I would have done the same as you re:the smokers. Roll on next April when it will finally be banned  

Sarah - I'm loving your guesses at what Witters and Cecilie do  I'll hopefully get my drugs on Thursday while I'm at the clinic. I sniff (can't face the injections) so it's not such a big deal. In fact, I'm a bit worried I'll forget to do it  

Hope - sounds like you've been working hard this weekend! Will all be worth it when it's finished and you get to spend long lazy summer days enjoying it 

I'm finding myself counting down the days at the moment. How many days till I start the drugs, how many days till my first scan, how many days till I know if it's worked. If it works, how many weeks will I be at my friends wedding, my birthday, Christmas etc, etc, etc . 

I'm clearly going mad! 

Debs
xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello again

Debs - for downregging on my FET's I have had one injection that lasts for a month (called leuprorelin acetate).  It's much better than having to inject buserelin every day - just a thought but it might be worth asking about at your clinic?? 

Sarah - I've heard of the Green Man Festival, but never been myself.  We went to Glastonbury last year for the first time, it was great.  I've always wanted to go but never got round to it, then we bought our camper and had no excuse!

Witters - I too would have left if FOUR people started smoking.  I can't understand why it hasn't already been banned where food is being served.  I find it so annoying to have someone elses cigarette smoke lingering on my clothes and hair, but the health implications for passive smoking are too serious to ignore, especially when you are pregnant.

Cecilie - how is the pillow, is it getting more comfortable?

Hi to everyone else  

Liz


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gang

Just back from weekend away to Lakes with my Mum so trying to catch up, even thought I haven't caught up from previous weeks holidays,  I will try and post properly in the next few days.

Hope all are well, I had to take Provera last week and as soon as I have a bleed I will get scan and move onto next stage.

Speak soon

Chris F


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

It's been busy on here since I last logged on! It's godd having such a great gang of girls to chat with.

*Witters* - how are you? I'm totally with you on the smoking thing. I went for dinner with a friend recently and we moved tables to get away from a guy smoking A CIGAR next to me. Then after our food arrived a load of people lit up ****. Nice. Agree with Debs about next year's smoking ban HURRAY!! WHat a stupid waitress telling you what's ok for your babies. Ignorant lady. You're a good girl doing DH's ironing! I'm afraid mine usually has to do his own. Luckily he only wears smart stuff one day a week, the rest of the time he's in scruffy builder's gear.

*Sarah* -  at your guesses at what Witters and I do. I love the idea of being a pet psychologist! I think I feel a career move coming on!

The business I'm trying to sell belongs to my DH - it's a jewellery business. He works from home making stuff, and he has a shop which I look after for part of the week. When I go off on maternity leave we can't really afford to employ somebody to work here so we're hoping to sell the business, and DH will just do commissions from home. My "real job" is acupuncture, but I'm not getting rid of that - I have a locum coming to treat my patients whilst I'm off. The best way to find an acupuncturist near you is to go to

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/

and follow the links to Finding an Acupuncturist. It is a good idea to see somebody who specialises in fertility, but the British Acupuncture Council won;t be able to give you a list of specialisms unfortunately, so just call a few of those closest to you and ask them. Good luck with that!!

So what do you do Sarah? You're very articulate and communicative, so I think you might be a copy writer, a journalist or maybe a Gemini 

My garden is like yours - backs onto woods, and it's also North facing, so finding plants is a bit of a challenge. I'm also a fair weather gardener and not good on my plants. .. So far we've mainly got woodland spring plants like primula, bluebells, lilley of the valley and daffodils. It means that come July the garden is totally bare  So I'd also welcome any advice about shade loving plants.

I'm a bit confused about your EF issues. Did AF not arrive pretty much on time last time you were on DR drugs? Mine did even though normal cycles are totally unpredicatble. AF shouldn't delay your cycle by more than a couple of days. 

*Hope* - hello! How are you? I presume your dog is female?? I won't write the technical term for a female dog, as it gets sensored by the FF site automatic censor and calls it a ***** 

*Liz* - great that you're about to start the HRT again already  It seems like this cycle's come round quite quickly, although it probably feels like a long time for you... How are you feeling about this cycle? Sending you loads of 

*Debs * - hello  Sunday's not too long now, and thursday for your appointment with the clinic is even nearer  I know exactly what you mean about counting down the days and thinking about how many weeks' pg you'll be when ..... I was exactly the same. It's almost impossible not to, isn't it, even if you do try to take one day at a time. Everything feels much more fluid once you start the drugs though. I remember WItters and me being sooooo excited about starting drugs after OHSS. Witters even posted a photo of her drugs all laid out neatly on the bed (that's the rocket scientist in her  ) Look forward to seeing you soon.

*Chris* - you're not far behind all the other ladies who are cycling around now. It's very exciting. I hope AF arrives soon so that you can get on with things 

Mel - just in case you log on - sending you big hugs. We're still thinking of you and look forward to you coming back 

My news - well, Brad and I are getting on quite well. My DH refers to me and Brad as "you two" now  As in "are you two alright over there?" Cracks me up. I managed to sleep a whole night without throwing him out of the bed half way through last night. It's a bit of a love/hate relationship. It's sort of really lovely having him there on one level, slightly annoying on another  I went to a friend's for a girl's night supper last night and went to bed very late (for me), so that could be part of the reason Brad got to stay in bed all night - I was exhausted. The evening was really fun though.

Today I'm mainly waiting with baited breath for the lady who might be buying the shop to get back to me. It would be soooo lovely to get that wrapped up. Apart from anything else DH has promised a last romantic holiday in the sun together before Bean arrives if we sell. If we don't sell it's staying home for the summer for me...

Lots of love to you all! 
C x x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

Hope your all ok ??

Yes Cecille ......... shes a little lady ( orange roan cocker spaniel ) .......hope your ok XX

We are replacing the turf with ....astro turf ....have had quite a few samples sent to me & they look really good ....just expensive ..... good job we dont need much .....the rest of our garden is gravel .so i need something 'green' to break it up ...... at least it will be dog friendly & no more muddy paws !! ....

Hope you all have a good day ....off to work now :-/

Love hopeXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello!!!!

We have just got back from exhibiting. I must be obviously pregnant now as people were being drawn to the stand to ask all about the pregnancy! I did get treated like a queen though with everyone running about after me!

We had our 28 week growth scan this morning. Both babies are great. Measuring bang on schedual, although one is taking after me with a big belly. It's measuring a week or so ahead. Twin 1 is head down, Twin 2 is breech. Hopefully they stay like that or atleast Twin 1 does so I'll be up for a natural delivery. They still have plenty of room in there right now though, so anything can happen. They were very good babies today. The lady was impressed at how co-operative they were.

Here are their measurements:
Twin 1

Fetal Heart Motion: Present
Presentation: Cephalic (head down)
Placenta: Anteria, not low

BPD: 71mm (Width of baby's Head)
HC: 265mm (Head Circumference)
FAC: 229mm (Abdominal Circumference)
FL: 52mm (Femur Length)

Twin 2

Fetal Heart Motion: Present
Presentation: Breech
Placenta: Posteria, Fundal, not low

BPD: 71mm
HC: 256mm
FAC: 245mm
FL: 52mm

Getting big!!

*Sarah,* I was  at your job guesses! How right you are!! Well, in my other life atleast  Right now I am working in admin with DH's business. We do IT consultancy, specialising in server based computing. My actual trade though is hair and beauty. I used to own two salons, but sold them a year or so after we moved as the journey got too much. I was lucky as I sold them both to my employee's, so means I can still pop in and catch up with all the gossip  I was planning on setting up again, but DH drew me into his business. I must admit, I love working with him. I would miss him too much if I didn't see him all day!

As for plants etc, you're asking the wrong lady! I think the previous owners here were experienced gardeners and have planted all sorts so that there is colour throughout the year. I have no clue what they are though. The bottom half of our garden is an orchard. It has numerous apple, pear, cherry and plum trees. Not a lot grows down there - other than a load of moss which is great if you have time to make up hanging baskets.

Sounds like your treatment will be starting soon!! Best of luck with it! And Cecillie is right, I was anal enough to take pics of all my drugs! Wanna see them?










*Mel,* I hope you are doing OK 

*Cecilie, * glad you and Brad are getting on better! Brad came with us to London for the exhibition! Him and I took up most of the lift, so who knows how he stays in bed all night!! DH likes to wear smart every day. His business partner wears scruffs, but he feels he needs to be in a shirt and tie each day. I don't mind, I much prefer shirts to trousers!

*Hope,* Astro Turf!!!!! Fantastic! That's what we need too. Although as we have a 400 foot garden, I think it might bankrupt us  Our garden grows like a weed. DH is currently working on a grass seed that will only grow to a certain length and stay green  Billionaires, here we come!! Mind you, that won't help with your 'lady' dog. Likes doing laps does she?  Our dogs stayed in their run whilst we were away with 'Grandad' stopping by to check on them and feed them etc. They were so happy to see us come back and beable to get a good nights sleep again. Nothing like your own bed is there?! We really had to drag them out this morning!

*Liz,* great news that you have started the HRT already! This time just has to work for you!! Will you be planning to do anything different in your TWW? Glad you had a good time in your camper 

*Debs, * Yay for starting down-regging! I can't blame you for thinking ahead as to where you will be on what certain occasion. I think it helps to stay so positive.

*Chris,* hope you had a nice time away! It sounds like you are about to start treatment soon too! So exciting around here! I hope we get atleast 4 more graduates with Mel sneaking in at the last minute 

Is that everybody? I feel like I'm missing someone


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

What a lovely day weather wise ......... managed to get in the garden this afternoon and plant up some tubs & baskets .....why oh why do i buy soooo many ..... got lots left over ...  ........ will have to do some more ....

How are you all ??

Witters so glad your scan went well ....... wonderful news ....

Hows everyone else ??......Mel ?? ( hope your popping on at some point XX) .... Chris , Liz , Debs ....and the lovely Cecile ........

Well gonna go n have a nice shower & face mask i think as DH is watching footie ( no suprise there !! ) .......

Take care

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Witters - why did your 'drugs' picture make me laugh so much?     - I 'm not sure that I can see your progesterone pessaries though - were you not looking forward to using them quite so much?    

It is sweet that you like working with your DH - especially after you have been quite independent and had your own businesses. You must get on very well.  I met my DH during a summer holiday job in a chemical lab when I was 16. He was having some problems with a reaction he was doing on the workbench next to me which ultimately exploded & blew a hole in the ceiling - the whole place had to be evacuated - but at least he did make a lasting impression!! 

Liz - guess what, I also went to Glasto last year - me & my DH have been going on & off for last 16 years. Bet you were happy to be in your Camper on Saturday morning? We had put our tent up really badly on the Friday night (after drinking a bottle of red wine....) and woke up in the early hours by...(no - not a hippy banging a drum)...water dripping all over us  . But at least we were camped high up so not 'afloat' & did dry out quite soon...The Greenman Festival is tiny in comparison - music is quite low key & there is a family field & a whole area dedicated to children where they can do all kinds of craft activities & watch puppet shows etc - so you may want to check it out when your FET works    

Cecilie - thanks for the acapuncture link. I'm keen to give it a go this time - my fertility consultant has it for his back & said it was a good idea to try. I smile when I read you references to 'bean'. My DD is 7 soon & still answers to 'beanie'  

I like your guesses as to what my job is - in fact I'm an A-level English teacher. That is why work is so mad at the mo because the students all start their study leave for exams at the end of this week & tensions are running a bit high. I have to tell you something funny that happened to me today though - I was walking through the canteen & caught sight of a student of mine who recently didn't hand an essay in. Anyway, on my way out I passed her table, but she had gone & just her boyfriend was sitting there, but he had a kind of funny look on his face. Then I caught sight of something under the table & realised she was actually hiding there from me  So I went over & poked my head under & said "wouldn't it just be easier to hand your essay in?"    Obviously I'm a very scarey teacher... 

Hope, I hope that your garden is coming on well - my brother plays hockey & is always coming home with astroturf 'burns' - but I guess you'll not be doing any dangerous activities on it?

Deb - I know what you mean about counting out the days before & during tx. On my 2nd ICSI I went through with a holiday booking that i would not have been able to go on if tx had worked in the hope that this would 'tempt fate'!! It didn't work but I had a lovely time in Turkey anyway!!

Chris - let me know if you need an AF dance - I have learned a few in this strand! Nice that we're all tx-ing at similar times!

Sarah x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi 


Sarah .....you scarey teacher you ...... i was just on the phone to my sis who is also a very scarey teacher ..... she mentioned the friction burns and not to   ....on it so i dont get hurt !!   ............

Have a nice night 

Love HopeXXXX


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning 

*Witters * -  good to have you back. I had it in my head that only your DH was exhibiting, so I was starting to get a bit worried about you. Glad everything's fine and dandy, especially with the twins. I have my 28 week check in 2 weeks, but they won't be doning a scan, just taking pints of blood 
 at the repeat performance of the drug pic!!

*Hope * - how are you today? Is your garden looking splendid? There was a chap singing the praises of astro turf on radio 4 the other day - he said it's totally different to the stuff they used to put in butchers shops and that you can't tell it from real grass. No muddy paws would be bliss - sigh! Couldn't really astr turf our garden as it's half an acre of hill - I think the astro turf would end up rolling into a big ball at the bottom of the plot 

*Scarey Teacher* - hello! I should've guessed you were an English teacher - knew you must be articulate for a reason, but somehow didn't think of teaching...  at the story of how you and DH met, and then again at the story of your pupil hiding under the table    How sweet that you and DH have been together so long. Bless.

Hello to everyone else 

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecilie, firstly congrats at being down to double figures left!  I only had bloods taken at my initial MW booking in appointment - fine by me!  Not sure if you will get another NHS scan now will you?  Unless they need to check on position nearer delivery time.  DH was just going to go to the exhibition and I was to stay at home, but then I changed my mind.  I like to go to be nosey and this year worked well as we had rooms at the venue, so I kept popping back and fourth.

Sarah,  at your student hiding under the table!   even more at you poking your head under with that smart comment!  I bet she was so embarrassed!!  It's lovely that you met your DH soearly on.  I was 18 when I met mine.  We were our first loves...  Awww!!!  Oh, the pesseries are there at the back in boxes with a strip or two out.  The pic was taken on my phone, so it's not that clear.  

Hope,  no, you'd better not get up to any of that on your astro turf - ouchie!  Could you imagine?  You put me to shame on the gardening front.  I bet your garden looks very pretty.  I have plenty of weeds if you'd like any!

I hope that Mel is OK...


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I was wondering what you meant about double fgures - you mean the count down in days! Thank you. I can't believe it's only 14 weeks to go now. Which means you have less than 12. And 12 weeks flies by - you'll be having those twins before you know it. Bizarre isn't it?? I'm really enjoying being pregnant (with the exception of the oedema), and so am not in any rush to get to the post-birth part. Although I'm totally looking forward to having a baby, of course. I still can't believe we're about to have our babies!! Seems like such a short time ago that we were taking our drugs and waiting for FET.

Funny that they haven't done any more bloods this check for you. 28 weeks+ can be a bit of a vulnerable time for anaemia, so that's mainly why they test. I don't think I'm a very likely candidate for anaemia as I've been munching my way through all the nettles in my garden   It's a wild jungle at the moment, I might take a picture and share it with you all - it'll make you laugh. Especially Hope, who obviously has a very well cared for garden... The garden's bottom of our list this year - will get to grips with it again when the builders have gone. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from the lady who came to look at our shop ast week. I emailed her some more info yesterday that she said her bank needed for a business loan, so I'm just hoping she'll get back to us with a yes soon... The suspence is a killer!

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think I ever wished you luck with this lady.  I certainly thought it though.  I hope she comes back to you soon.  I have my consultant visit next week, so maybe they will take bloods then.  Who knows?  I look and feel pretty healthy though, so fingers crossed that's a good sign.  As I will be induced at 38 weeks - if I reach that far, that means I have just over 9 weeks left at most!  It sure has whizzed by.

All you four that are FET'ing, tell your bodies that you need BFP's to replace ours, we need to keep the preggo's up!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh yes, how dim of me, I forgot you would only go to 38 weeks  

A patient of mine who gave birth to her twins 6 weeks early at Easter came to see me for treatment on Monday and brought pics of her tiny babies. They were amazing. So perfect even though they were so early. All's well and healthy with them, luckily. And she had a very quick birth - all done and dusted in a couple of hours!

If you don't have any symptoms it's very unlikely you'll be anaemic  

thanks for the good luck with my shop buying lady...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad the twins are doing well.  It's always nice to hear such positive stories.  Did they go straight home or were they kept in do you know?  That is my worry, that they will be born early and I will have to leave without them.  Twins are usually born somewhere between 32 and 38 weeks, I guess if they induce at 38 weeks, 36 would be a singleton's 40 weeks if that makes sense.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all enjoying the sun!  

        

I've banned myself from typing more than 10 line on any post until next week....but just wanted to wish you luck, Cecilie, with your prospective buyer. What kind of jewelry does your DH make? What a lovely creative job - all my DH can do is make smelly chemicals  . I see I'm in good company with my relaxed attitude to gardening. I got as far aslining all my pots up, but at the mo they still have last year's plant stumps & old peat in them - maybe you could send some of your spares my way Hope?   ...and then maybe you could come over & plant them for me too   I have to confess I have bought a few packets of those kiddies seed mixes that you just sprinkle straight on the soil for some areas of my garden    Cecilie, other than dandylions & nettles I'll tell you what grows really well in my garden - ivy - we're constantly having to cut it back from windows/roof/chimney/doors - it grows like wildfire & then over the top of that we planted some wild roses & honeysuckle which grow up the walls & they are doing scarily well too - in fact our house is getting like something out of sleeping beauty - someone might have to come & cut us out soon....

Witters, thankyou for pointing out the suppositories - especially the strip that you have helpfully taken out of the box for viewing    - I should have known that nothing would be left out  

Oooops - I've already broken my 10 line rule   - hope your feeling positive & healthy Hope, Liz, Deb & Chris    . I've been getting a bit tetchy on the downreg drugs   - this morning I lost my keys & spent a good 10 mins storming around the house & accusing DH of having moved them before I found them in my pocket   Must think calming thoughts.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and enjoying the brilliant weather  

Cecilie - I am feeling quite positive about this cycle.  I just keep thinking 'third time lucky'.  If it doesn't work this time, we also have a NHS cycle, but hopefully we won't have to resort to that.


Witters - I haven't thought much about the 2WW yet.  Well apart from how much time to take off work etc.  In the past I have used annual leave for my 2WW's, and I'll probably do the same this time.  I was thinking of ringing in sick or getting a doctors note, but I haven't decided yet.  


Sarah 69 - yeah I was so glad I was in a camper at Glasto.  We actually slept through a lot of the rain and didn't realise how bad it was until we walked in to the centre of the festival.  Did you take your daughter?  The Greenman Festival sounds good.


Hope - sounds like your garden is coming along niceley.  Is your DH at footie tonight?  Mine is.  He is also going to the world cup in Germany, although he doesn't have any tickets, he is just going to soak up the atmosphere!

Hi to Chris and Debs  

What does everyone else do about work when you have tx??  Where I work we are not entitled to any time off for treatment, we even have to take flexi/holiday leave for hospital appointments, which I find bizarre, it's not as if we are sipping cocktails by the pool, is it?  I managed to persuade my boss to let me have three days of sickness for my EC last year, but then I got a 2 week sick note for my OHSS.  I don't want to take any more sick leave because 3 sicknesses in a twelve month period are flagged up and looked at by senior management.  I think I will take the easy option and use my holidays.  I could go into work, it's not physically demanding, but I just want give myself the best chance and be as relaxed as possible.

I've been feeling slightly nauseous this week, I think it's a combination of the HRT tablets and the metformin.  Anyone got any tips to relieve feelings of sickness?

Liz


----------



## sarali (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everybody
I had my first icsi started this feb but all embies were frozen due high risk of OHSS so we did't make it to ET
I had an AF about 14 days after EC and now I should have due AF this week just gone.  I always have 31 days cycle, sometimes less than that but not more than that.
And in my case all prob is of DH's sperms not with me...i m worried now coz it seems prob with me as well.
Can nybody tell me about their experience after OHSS particularly if prob wid DH.
and if AF delay will this effect the success n time of treatment coz i expect ET in June 

thnx a lot
Sarali


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

my FET friends 

sarah -  at your pupil hiding under the desk! It's like a
scene out of Grange Hill! I don't remember too many side effects from
the down-regging drugs but I'm sure my DH would tell you otherwise!

Liz - work is the one thing that stesses me out! I've only had one cycle
- I took a couple of days before EC off sick as I was so bloated and
uncomfortable (and Cecilie lectured me about resting so I didn't develop
OHSS!) and then I ended up in hospital the day my ET should have been.
The hospital signed me off for another 3 weeks! I had only planned to
take a week off sick and self cert. My boss doesn't know why I was off -
just that I had a small operation, then suffered complications (which is
true!) This time round I'm not sure what to do - my ET is penciled in
for a Wednesday and I plan to take the rest of that week off - just
haven't decided whether to use holidays or not. I've already been pulled
up for my sickness before (a bad year with colds!) so I'm not bothered
 

sarali (goodness, too many sarahs!) - welcome to the thread  I'm
so sorry you had to go through OHSS - it's a horrible experience. Our
problem is male factor as well, but I've always had irregular AF.....I
think with all the hormones and trauma your body has gone through things
are bound to be a bit messed up  My AF arrived about 11 days
after my ET was cancelled, then I took a month off and my cycle was a
whopping 44 days, and now I'm almost at 21 and ready to start
down-regging again  In my case I needed the break to feel
healthy and happy again - and I wanted a break from all the drugs  I'm
glad you've joined us on this thread - there are girls at all stages of
treatment/pregnancy but we all have OHSS in common so you'll find plenty
of help and friendly advice

Witters -  at your drugs photo! Mine isn't so exciting - just
two bottles of Nafaralin for now....but I'll take a photo tonight if you
want   I've just realised how soon you could actually be meeting
your babies - how exciting!!!

Cecilie - really hope you get some good news about your shop  Things just have a way of working out and I have a feeling this
woman will be phoning you soon  

Chris - Glad you had a good break away  I'll join in the AF dance
if you need it  Would be nice to see all of us have successful
cycles over the next few months 

Hope - I am sooooo impressed at you and all your gardening. We don't
have a garden at the moment  but when we did have we were awful at
looking after it! We once left cutting the grass for so long that we
referred to it as 'The Meadow' 

Mel - still thinking of you sweetie  Hope you're feeling ok


Goodness - these posts are getting longer and longer! We went to the
clinic yesterday and picked up our drugs  So I start on Sunday
 Wonder if we should all put tickers in our signatures as I'm never
going to keep up with what stage everyone is at! Feeling a bit flat
about it all at the moment - I hate the down-reg bit, it drags on and
on!

Hope I haven't missed anyone out - lots of   to you if I have!

Debs

x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello FET Ladies  

What a gorgeous day again! We're going for a picnic tonight after work   Last night we took a disposable barbecue to my favourite secluded spot and ate burgers whilst we watched the sun go down. I just love these warm days.

Witters - the twins I mentioned actually made a bit of a sudden appearance because one of their placentas abrupted. Obviously that's a really rare complication, and not anything to do with it being twins as far as I know. But they did end up spending a couple of weeks in SCBU    The little boy had more problems than the girl (apparently girls' lungs develop better than boys'), but as I say, they're both right as rain now.
The FF lady I met up with a cuple of weeks ago is having an induction for her twins next week - at 38 weeks - if they haven't arrived on their own by then. I guess that's pretty normal practice.

Sarah - thanks for the good luck wishes - still haven't heard anything, but I'm sure all the positive vibes from everyone on this thread are helping    Sorry the D/R drugs are making you a bit   I remember being a bit irrational on them, but nothing too out of the ordinary for me    Thank you for the tip about kiddie seed mixes. We've got loads of bare soil in the garden after the building work. Ideal for sprinkling random seeds!!

Liz - I'm so glad you're feeling positive about this cycle   I agree with you - third time lucky    As you know I'm self employed so the work issue isn't too bad for me. It must be hard for you though - I can't believe your company makes you take holiday for the hospital appts.!! Does it matter if you get flagged up as a sickie?! I'm sure it's not ideal, but if you think of the bigger picture, it doesn't really matter   Once you have your baby you'll look back and wonder why work ever seemed so important    I think it's good to take it really easy after ET, so staying at home is the best option if you possibly can. Re. nausea - are you still seeing your acupunturist? Needles should help a lot. Otherwise, peppermints or ginger (try both, they each work for different types of nausea).

Sarali - welcome to the thread!    Sorry your cycle was cancelled due to OHSS    It's grim, but things do look up once you're back on the treatment road. I got 1st AF quite soon after EC like you did, but the AF after that was really late. However, I do have PCOS and long, irregular cycles at the best of times... I would think that the drugs may have temporarily unsettled your body making your AF late. But I'm sure it's not a permanent disturbance. If you're worried about it, give your clinic a call, they should be able to reassure you. As for delayed AF negatively affecting outcome - I wouldn't have thought so. When my AF finally did show up I got a BFP with my FET, so maybe late AF s a good omen     Wishing you loads of luck for your FET in June  

Debs - Hurray for picking up your drugs yesterday    What was it like going back to the clinic? I'm sure you'll feel less flat about this once you start the drugs on Sunday. Then you can start crossing o ff the days again and you know you're well and truly back in the driving seat! I know what you mean about the DR bit dragging though - especially for us OHSS girls as we normally need more supression than most- but try to think of that as a good thing: Your body's so keen to produce lots of follicles that it takes extra long to get you to zero. I think this is better than being a short protocol lady - where the whole treatment only lasts 3 weeks, but where you have to pray that you get enough eggs to complete the cycle. Have fun with that sniffer on SUnday  

 to everyone else
C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello FETers!

DH is going sailing today and over the weekend on a yaught around the IOW.  Low and behold, it was a panic of what to wear, so we've spent all morning shopping!  I will miss him terribly, but will have the IL's for company.  We also ordered the carpet for upstairs.  The carpet itself was fine, but you forget about the underlay and grippers and door bar thingermy-bobs.  Still, in a couple of weeks when it gets laid, we can start to actually put things intro position and free up the mess in the rest of the house.  It's so depressoing, everywhere you look, there's lengths of wood or pots of paint or sheets of plasterboard - that's without the general housey stuff.

Cecilie, I guess still no update on the buyer.  I really hope it works out.   That will really give you a boost and set you up. Glad the twin mummies have worked out.  The placental abruption can happen to anyone I believe.  Two weeks isn't as bad as it could have been.  Glad they are thriving now!

Debs, yay for collecting the drugs!  And yes, a pic would be good - I love looking at pics, should have taken an after pic of just an empty bed, but with an over flowing shapes bin!  De-regging is the boring part, but you've done the long 21 day wait, won't be long until AF does her hopefully last spring clean and you get started on your 40 week cycle 

Sarali, welcome!  Sorry that you also had to suffer with the OHSS  For us, it is me with the problem - PCOS and so don't ovulate.  It's frustrating that I can't ovulate on my own, yet over stim badly on meds.  I was also admitted into hospital before transfer day, so was a freeze all.  Out of 25 eggs, only 3 fertilised and progressed, so I was disappointed in that and very worried that I would have to go through a fresh cycle again.  AF arrived about 4 days early that cycle, then my following cycle was 72 days long.  Although I am annovulatory, my cycles are usually around 30-35 days, so this was double the length and very annoying.  It turns out I developed a couple of big cysts, which is very common after IVF, especially if you over-stim.  Your body has been put under enornmous strain and needs time to recover.  I then started a FET cycle after downregging and was so lucky when all three embies survived the thaw.  The two best were put back and are currently growing big and strong in my belly.  There really can be success in this situation 

Liz, Like Cecilie, I am lucky with work.  I work with DH in his business, so effectively, my 'boss' was ordering me to stay at home and do nothing.  Infact, he stayed off too and worked from home so he could take care of me.  Before I worked with him, I was self employed, so would have just taken the time, obviously unpaid.  If I was in a 'normal' situation, I would still take the time one way or another.  I swear that lazing around at home and staying positive helped with my outcome.  It depends what your relationship is with your boss.  You could use your annual leave, but it will be hard to nail down dates until they are close.  It will also not leave you with much if any time to play with at a later date.  You could get signed off sick.  Yes, it may get flagged up, but if you have a certificate, it is an obviously needed situation rather than just 'bunking' off, so there shouldn't be any judgement going on (theoretically).  You could explain to your boss that you are going for a procedure at the hospital and will need recovery time.  Obviously it will eat at your holiday, (which wouldn't exactly be a holiday to you) yet it is unfair to call in sick, so could you take unpaid or minimal paid leave?  (S)he should appreciate your honesty and work with you on that one.  Let us know what happens... 

Sarah, don't mention the word IVY!!  I hate, no, detest the stuff!  The other day, I noticed that somehow, it had grown so much that it got into the eaves!  Must be through the soffet boards or somewhere I guess.  Anyway, it was growing inside where it was dark and had no water etc, but was thriving!  Poxy stuff.  I never thought we'd have to do some gardening inside as well as out!!

Hi to Hope, Chris and Mel!


----------



## sarali (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi HopeSpringsEternal, Cecilie, Witters,
Thnx u all for replying, i feel really normal now that it happens  (sorry abt my english , its not very good) 
i m just wandering when ET will be after this delay like its my second periods , docs require 3 normal cycles befor ET but as u know this is't normal cycle so will i have to wait 3 more cycles for ET? 
thnx once again for all ur support 
love sarali


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Sarahli, like evryone else here I had my ICSI cancelled due to risk of OHSS (I actually only got it very mildly) & my next period was over a month late. However, if you normally have regular cycle yours will probably be sooner than that & I don't see why it should not settle down quickly for next couple of AFs - I think quite a few of us have PCOS which makes irregularity more of a problem. It won't effect your FET at all once the time comes - you will probably find it alot less stressful as even if a drug controlled cycle the drugs are less heavy & you feel much more your usual self (in my case with the odd   day). Good luck hun!   Lots of people in this area have had positive results with FET!!  

Witters, I actually think that the ivy is lovely - its just the fact that I suspect that it is taking my house apart brick by brick that worries me sometimes (that & the snails that crawl in through my bedroom window, climb up the wall onto the ceiling and then plop onto my bed  ). I'm afraid I might have to report you to my mum for not looking after your orchard - she also has one with nut & fruit trees which she tends pretty obsessively & she even has a pergola with grape vines (from which they successfully managed to make two bottles of wine last year which we drank on Christmas day - it was horrible  ) By the way, are you going to join a 'twins club' when the babies arrive?

Cecile, your picnic sounds idylic - it is nice that you feel so positive & are enjoying your pregnancy (mind you, so would I be with 'brad' to get my leg over at night). I bet you have posted piccies of your DHs jewellry in the past on this strand? If I can find it I'll have a look as am nosey. I feel bad I said my DH could only make smelly chemicals  - actually, his chemistry skills come in very handy in the kitchen & he is a really good cook   and never makes a mess. What is the building work that you are having done (double nosey).

Hope, you have got me a bit worried about my little bro now - he says that those burns on his knees are from hockey...  . Did you decide about Blast? If I ever have another fresh cycle I'm going to do it (sorry should keep    about current FET I know  ). They kept 5 embies out on my fresh ET & replaced 2 grade 1 embies. Oviously I got BFN   but I looked at my notes & the other 3 embies progressed to Blast - 2 were nearly good enough to freeze (slight irregularities in shape - Liverpool are v fussy & already told me they virtually never freeze at the late stage) - so I wonder whether the embies at grade 1 on day 2 were necessarily the best to replace. Its diff with FET as they only have to defrost 2/3 so not same chance of wastage (unless I do try Blast). The embryologist is going to phone me next week to discuss it.

Deb - big     - for starting the downregs on Sunday. How do you know ET date? I have to wait for AF to caluculate it & this could come any time as the downreg drugs don't effect it.

Liz - I don't take DD to Glasto - only once in my belly - too much fun to be had & also a bit scared of losing her in the crowds. But my whole family go to the Greenman festival!!  - 3 generations!!   Imagine going to a festival with both parents & their mates in tow     Last year they embarrased me so much when we ran into the headline act. I was pretty star-struck as a big fan, but my dad had to go up to him & ask - "when we saw you play in Manchester last year, my wife couldn't help but notice that you had your underpants pulled above your trousers waistband & she wondered - was this a fashion statement?"      

So much for my 10 line rule....this is what I do when DH reads Harry Potter to DD at night - & as it is the weekend she must be insisting on extra time...  I overheard her asking for "just one more word"  

Hope you are all enjoying the wekend

I am very   as my first years go on Monday & my second years at the end of next week  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello babes!!!!!!

Just popping by to say Helloooooo and let you all know I'm doing pretty good.  Seem to have dealt with everything pretty well and I'm actually doing really well.

Had the most fabulous weekend thanks to Liverpool FC - come on the reds.  Sorry just a bit hyped about winning the FA cup.  Been in Liverpool all day watching the parade it was fantastic.

Anyhow, not read all your posts as I don't want to get sucked in to FF again but I do think of you all daily.

Hope you are all well and good luck to all those on with treatment.

Love to each and every one of you.

Mel xxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

all 

sorry my last post came out all weird  I can only post from my PDA at work and sometimes it goes a bit weird 

Cecilie - I'm so jealous that you have all these amazing places on your doorstep  I'm surrounded by flats, a railway line and an industrial area!  If this cycle works the plan is to move so fingers crossed we can find somewhere a bit more 'healthy'  
I was ok going back to the clinic but my DH found it a bit hard. The same nurse who did our first implications meeting did this one too (incidentally, she was also the nurse on call when we phoned the emergency number and they sent us to hospital ) so she was being really lovely.

Yogi -    So lovely of you to stop by and let us know how you are  We've all been thinking about you and hoping your are feeling happy (the football this weekend certainly seems to have helped! ) Don't forget about us and come back when you're ready 

Witters my lovely, just for you:










Not quite as impressive as your stash 

sarali - I only waited one cycle before starting FET. So I got AF after my ET was cancelled, that cycle was 44 days, and I'm now on day 21 of the next cycle and starting again. My doctors would have let me start on my first day 21 after ET was cancelled but I didn't feel ready and wanted to wait. Have a chat with your clinic and see what they suggest 

Sarah - my ET is scheduled in for 14th June (are you paying attention Celia?! ) AF arrived bang on time for me last time so I'm hoping the same will happen  Just let us know when we have to start doing a special AF dance for you! 

Well, I'm officially back on the rollercoaster today  Feels a bit weird - not as exciting as last time. But in a way I'm glad - treatment completely took over our lives last time and I don't really want the same to happen again. No matter what the outcome, life goes on 

Lots of love to you all,
Debs
xx
PS. Have blown you all a few  Karma and all that


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs, firstly, thanks for the drugs pic, I don't feel quite so weird now!  Also the new ticker is cool, will make it easier to keep me in line with what's going on!  I can't believe you posted that long post on your PDA!  You must be a pro!

Mel, great to see you!  I'm glad that you enjoyed the footy, in that atmosphere, who could ever be upset?

Sarali, I had the IVf, over stimmed, got AF, then waited a complete natural cycle (72 days) once AF arrived, I had a scan to check cysts had gone and started to de-reg that cycle.  AF arrived and I started on HRT and had transfer around CD20.  I think provided you have given your body long enough to recover, and are cyst etc free, you won't need to wait the advised 3 cycles.  Just playy it by ear and see what happens.

Sarah, ahhhhh, tell your mum she is very welcome to come and tend to my orchard!  I also must have missed out the grape vines.  We have some of those too!  These are only 6ish years old, so just starting to produce well.  We did have a fence line of mature vines, but next door's stupid gardener killed them all off somehow!  We were soooo annoyed!  Too funny abou the horrible Christmas wine!!

Cecilie, hello!  Hope you had a great weekend and that you hear from the lady this week.  Any updates on the house building work?  We ordered our carpet on Friday.  We have two weeks to finish all the niggly jobs before it gets laid.  Then it will be just a case of positioning all the furnature!  Let the nesting begin!!

I have to take Nukka to the vets to get her annual vaccination done.  I called to add on her kennel cough, and they couldn't find her appointment!  Glad I called now.  Thankfully we managed to get her another one.  So annoying...


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone


Mel - lovely to hear from you, hope you are OK.  

Witters - Sounds like you are almost there with the nursery!  DIY is awful isn't it, and it can really drag on sometimes.  At least it's better to get it all out of the way now, rather doing it when the twins are born.  Did your DH have a good week-end?  What did you do? 

Cecilie - how are you?  Any news on your business?  For our first wedding anniversary, me and DH had a bbq at a local picnic spot as it was such a gorgeous day.  Our anniversary was a Monday, and we had already had a special celebration at the week-end, so we took a disposable bbq, some food and a bottle of champagne, it was great (we didn't have a garden at our previous house!).  It reminded me about it when you said that you had done something similar recently.  Thanks for your advice re: nausea.  It's not too bad at the moment.

Debs - thanks for the bubbles  .  Congratulations on starting tx again.  I know what you mean about it taking over your life, I think it is really difficult for something like this not to take over.

Sarah69 - sounds good to have 3 generations of family going to a festival.  I bet there is never a dull moment.  Do you work in a 6th form or a college?  I work in schools as a careers adviser.

Sarali - sorry I can't help with your question.  I was allowed to start FET on my first cycle after OHSS.  Inbetween FET's I have to wait for one cycle then start on the next one.  All clinics are different though, so you might want to check with them, 3 cycles sounds a long time to wait.

Thanks for your comments about work and taking time off.  I have got my ET date - 23 May and I have now booked 3 days annual leave and 1 day flexi (have to make up time at a later date).  Then the following week I get Monday and Tuesday off for the bank holiday, so I've got about about nine days of not working.  Went for a scan this morning and my endometrium was 11mm, really pleased about this, also I don't have to go back to hospital again until my ET.  Everything is going to plan, so hope this is a good sign  

Hi to Hope and Chris  

Bye, Liz


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

My first years are now officially on study leave for the next 5 weeks!!

          

I have just 4 hours teaching for the rest of this week & then my second years leave too - & they're gone for good!!!

            

I am relieved as september to may is hard work & now I'm pretty frazzled. By the way, Liz, I work at a sixth form college - its quite pressured  & very results driven (always an eye on the league tables) - although I don't expect much sympathy as a month off timetable is a good perk   Do you not get the school holidays off then?   - how unfair!! In answer to your question, Ive personally never taken any time off at all after ET as it never occured to me to do so before I went on this site & I thought it best to carry on as usual & try not to think about it (british stiff upper lip). But after 2 ICSI cycles with no success & am wondering whether this is such a great idea . Like you I'm also hoping 3rd time lucky so am really prepared to give anything a go this time around    - How is your nausea now hun? Glad your scan went well - ET is so soon for you - are you looking forward to it & still feeling positive?    

Deb, hope your downregging is going well - I know what you mean about tx taking over your life - we invest so much into it - infertility is such a rollercoaster ride (a cliche but true). I hope this is your lucky time & that will make all the stresses worthwhile   .

I will do a ticker once I get AF & they work out my dates (although I don't think I'm as techno-savvy as you all so hope it's easy). Its due tomorrow so I might have to call upon you all for some dancing. I've already got sore boobs & a couple of beautiful spots so it surely can't be too long ??!!  

Witters - I see you are feathering your nest like crazy   - try not to worry about the unfinished state of thigs at the mo as it will look fabulous when finished & all will be worthwhile!!

Cecile - any news on the busines front - still got fingers crossed for you. On our first wedding anniversary we sat in the sun drinking cava in the afternoon on a nudist beach in cornwall. 10th anniversary next summer so hope to return to Crete (where we got married).

Sarahli - any sign of AF for you yet?

My DH is in Germany for the whole of this week so house seems quiet & had to make my own tea tonight (I only like cooking at weekends...) - think I'll have a bath & get an early night...

....but first - in the interests of 'positive thinking' - I have a question for you all on this strand. What is your best feature? Mine is my cheekbones!! My 2nd best feature is my feet - they are truly lovely   

Sarah69


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning All

Thought I better catch up with you, been busy in garden planting vegetables, so haven't been on here much, DH isn't complaining as I was coming on here all the time and he thought I was perhaps becoming a bit obsessed.  Anyway, went for another baseline scan last Friday after I had a bleed, although not what I would call full AF, everything was fine and I started tables (can't remember name - sorry) on Saturday, so I have to go back for another scan on 23rd May, it's all happening so quickly now and the strange thing is that I am quite relaxed at the moment, and concerned that something is going to go wrong as I am never normally relaxed about things especially things like this.

So there you go, that's what is happening with me, and although I am not posting here everyday I do come and check that everyone is alright.

Love Chris


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Me again

I know you lot all like photos, and as you know I take far to many, on our recent holiday I took over 200 and I was only away a week. Anyway this is Ullswater on a beautiful calm Saturday morning.










Chris F


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

I may have made too big so you will have to scroll to get the full effect - I thought it was quite relaxing.  DH, my Mum and a few friends have been on to me about selling my photos, I used to make them into cards, I may start it up again.

Chris F


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chris, that photo is beautiful!   I can only imagine what the actual place is like.  The size was fine too   Glad you have started the treatment, nothing but positive vibes to you!

Sarah, so much for your 10 line rule   I don't think it can happen!  You are a funny girl, I mean you love your feet?     Mine are awful, I have very long toes   So... favourite feature....  Not really sure.  I quite like my nose and my nails are always good.  They grow really easily and rarely snap.  I guess right now I love my belly too 

Liz, sounds like 23rd May is a busy day for this group!  Best of luck for transfer!  Sounds like the general time of year has helped you out with taking time off, gotta be good 

Big hello's to everyone!

Just got back from the dentist - all is fine thank goodness, so let off for another 6 months


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Chris, I love your photo, it looks so tranquil. What veg have you planted? You & Hope are making me feel guilty & I really should get out there & get my garden sorted!!  

Witters, you are right, I'm not a woman of few words, although I only ever really intend to say hi.... . I'm impressed that you still have decent fingernails as I imagine that those babies of yours will be nicking all of your calcium at the moment  

AF due today, but despite having to restyle my hair to hide the spots still no sign. Doing a lot of knicker checking. May need you to get your dancing shoes on tomo?

Hope, if you log on let me know what you decided about the Blast as I'll probably be speaking to LWH embryologist later this week.

Hope everyone else is well & dowreggers not having too many 'tropical moments'    .

By the way, 'best feature' is not optional so get thinking (hee hee - spot the teacher)

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

p.s. I think you'll find that post was less than 10 lines.......


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

sarah - you crack me up   There's no way I could keep to ten lines...I've got too much to say    
My best feature? It's definitely not my feet! I'd probably say my hair - I hated it growing up but after 27 years I've finally worked out how to keep it under control so it doesn't look like this -->  anymore   

Liz - can't believe your ET is next week! Things seem to be moving so quickly now   Lots and lots of    

Chris - that photo is beautiful   So calm and peaceful, I almost feel like I could step into it

Witters - how are you feeling now you're approaching 30 weeks? You've transformed that nursery completely over the last few weeks   I hope these babies will appreciate it when they arrive  

Cecilie - hope you've got some good news about your business    

No  'tropical moments' for me yet either   Am drinking lots of water to keep the headaches away - is there anything else I should be doing? 

Lots of love to you all,
Debs
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all !! 

How are you ?? hope your all well ??................

Im fine , Sarah .....havent decided what to do re~ next tx whether blasts or fet ....   just can't decide.... hope your ok ?

Off to our favorite place a week on Sat .....Mawgan Porth in Cornwall so hope to get our heads around it then .......

Lovely piccie Chris .....we're thinking of going to the lakes late Sept ....& renting a cottage (dog friendly) .....

Witters & Cecille are you ok ??& your 'bumps' ??

Mel ...it was lovely to hear from you XXXXXXX

Well better go n get ready for work ....then off to see TAKE THAT tonight   

Love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hope, enjoy Take That!!!  You'll have so much fun!  The blast or not to blast is a very difficult question.  I guess you can only but try if you feel there's a posibility of success??

Sarah,   'fraid to say I counted 13 lines   Pretty good though in my opinion   Good luck with your to blast or not to blast question too.  I think it very much depends on your embies and the ability and successs rate of your embryologist.  I know at our clinic they are very reluctant to take them to blasts.  They like day 2 transfers, but we did a day 3.  I guess the babe's are taking my calcium so they can grow healthy bones.  I do love my milk though and drink a litre a day, so maybe that's why!

Cecilie, miss you...

Debs, I'm sad that you moved away from your old hair style  I thought it looked nice   Hair is such a funny thing, it takes year to get to know it.  Mine drives me crazy as it goes into a big fluffball.  It is very fine, but a lot of it and it's hobby seems to be splitting   If I use straighteners on it, it looks lovely, otherwise I just shove it up out the way some how - what you can see doesn't hurt you right?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Lovelies  

Just a quick post before I call the lady who's interested in buying the business... She's finally made a firm offer via email this morning  

The offer's just a couple of thousand below what we'd hoped she'd offer, so we're going to accept it. It's weird though - I've got the fear about calling her  

Silly isn't it? I'll do it now and log back on later to catch up with the personals and let you know how it went.

Lots of love to you all  

C x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great news Cecilie!!  GOOD LUCK!!  I hope it's all agreed to go ahead and follows smoothly through


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Fantastic news Celia !! 

So pleased it's worked out for you and your H 

Debs x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Again  

I've spent pretty much all day on the phone to our solicitor and accountant re the sale of the business. Thanks for your good luck and congratulations message everyone   I'm soooo pleased it looks like it's going through. It'll be lovely not to have the hassle, and I can go on maternity leave knowing that we've come out of the shop period of our lives with a small profit - hurrah!

Witters -   I missed you too Honey. I had a look at your belly pics just now - your bump's starting to defy gravity    Mine's nowhere near the size yours was at 27 weeks - I don't feel qualified    I met sommeone at the weekend with the same due date as me, and her bump was much bigger than mine too. I'd say I was suffering from bump envy, but to me my bump seems enormous!!

Sarah - I concur with Debs - your posts crack me up    Fantastic news that you're coming to the end of your teaching year   You're right, I have posted boasting pics of my DH's jewellery - but I'm more than happy to repeat the exercise. You lucky girl having a cooking DH. Mine is happy to cook - but only if it's exclusively yellow food: pasta, potatoes, dairy, etc. Definitely no greens under any circumstances. So for the sake of our health I do the cooking in our house. The building work we're doing is an extension to add 2 bedrooms and a new kitchen, and totally gutting the old part of the house. I'll post some pics of that too. (Sorry to everyone else who's seen all my pics before   )  My favourite bit of me has always been my stomach - I usually have a six pack   And now my favourite bit is still my stomach, which is round like a football  

Liz - great news that you have your ET date - the 23rd is less than a week away    Your wedding anniversary picnic sounds like the perfect way to celebrate.   Any plans for this year? Our anniversary is coming up - in fact it's the date of Debs' ET - the 14th June. An auspicious date! So hopefully the weather will be good and we can do an outdoor thing. Without the champagne though... 

Mel - hello! Great to hear from you and that you're coping so well.  

Hope - enjoy the Take That concert tonight!  

Chris - I love your beautiful photograph. You should definitely sell your photos... It's good that you're relaxed about this cycle - enjoy the fact that you're chilled - the lack of stress hormones will be good for your embies when they go back    

Debs -    How are you? Is downregging time dragging or is it ok? Your et date is duly noted!   Lots of water is good, as is sleep and healthy organic food. THanks for the bubbles    I'll blow some back to you all too - haven't done it for ages - I forget about it    I hope you get to move out to the country soon... You're right, I'm very lucky, and every day I'm grateful for it. Every day I see amazing animals - yesterday I saw a cookoo and today I saw a deer.  We've got resident barn owls and badgers nearby too, and I go out walking pretty much every day with the dog, so I get to commune with nature a lot. My favourite thing in the world   

Lots of love C x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cecilie, congrats on the sale of the shop!   Will it be as a going concern or what will she use it for?  I remember asking you before, but you know my memory at the moment.  So pleased it is going ahead.  I'm sure your belly is beautiful (must post a recent pic  )  I love mine to bits!  It does get in the way a bit though.  Putting on shoes and socks is very challenging now, as is rolling over 100 times a night in bed.  We have a narrow kitchen and now can't pass DH!  Mind you, he did point out the fact that going sideways used to be the way to go, but now I am wider front to back than side to side so should just walk forwards!  I forget sometimes 

The wildlife sounds beautiful.  Fancy seeing a cookoo!  My IL's used to get a woodpecker in their garden before they moved, but it sadly didn't move with them.  That was one beautiful bird.  We have lots of bunnies down the farm, teeny tiny ones and swallows that nest in the stables.  Other than that, just the normal wood pigeons and cats and dogs!


----------



## sarali (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everybody,
thnx a lot for sharing ur experiences with me.
Sarah69 no sign of AF yet  just waiting...though during this time i m feeling some AF type cramps almost everyday so did you feel anything like that during your delayed cycle?

lots of love
sarali


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Seems I have the best looking feet in this strand - hooray!! 

Sarahli - I did have cramps before AF so could be a good sign   - but if they go on much longer  & you're worried I'd be tempted to ring the hosptal & see what they have to say. I'm waiting for AF too at the moment so know how frustrating it can be   - do try not to wish my life away when on txs - but its hard.... 

Cecilie, when I read your post I knew I was going to have to exceed my line limit   Firstly I'm so pleased for you that you have sold the shop      - did you build the business up from scratch? My dad has his own company & we've had some highs & lows over the years so I know the stresses & also what an acheivement it is . Also thought your DH's jewellry was really beautiful/unique & can see why he has been so successful - is that him in the picture? I'm in love with your house too (don't worry - as well as the jewellry - not your DH) - the setting is amazing - is it in a forest? My house is also on a hill & we can stand outside behind it & look in through the bathroom/bedroom windows. You will have to post the photos as you progress. At least you have your hormones to help you on your way - I swear - the only time I decorated in the 8 years we lived in our old house was when I was pg and then I went through the house like a dose of salts...

Ho hum ...so many reasons to get pg.....Brad Pitlow....get this house sorted.....baby.....    

Deb - thanks for making me LOL with the pic of what your hair used to look like - presume your face is still the same though?

Hope, hope you enjoyed Take That - believe it or not, in her schooldays my sis used to go out in a foursome with Robbbie Williams & his friend. When he got famous they lost touch but one time she did get invited to a new years eve party to which various celebs were going - but she decided to stay in with my mum & dad & watch Mrs Doubtfire on video instead  . By the way, - I'm veering to 2 day ET not blast as I suspect they'll do better in me than a petri dish & am prepared to do a few FET cycles if necessary to give any successful defrostees a chance - but still waiting to chat to embryologist.

Witters I'm glad you got the all clear from your dentist - I'm in hospital on friday to have an abscess removed under general anaesthetic - its a bit tricky as v.close to dental nerve (another surgeon wouldn't do it) so am a bit nervous . Please could you all send me some  ?

Hope the veg patch is making good progress Chris...

Sarah x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, Sarah, thinking of you with the nasty abscess   You must be in a lot of pain from that.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning folks

Just a quick question for all of you who have done a medicated FET, when you were on the tablets did any of you put weight on?

Chris F


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Chris, all the meds I was ever on seemed to make me gain a little weight.  I'm sure it's just a normal side effect


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello 

*Witters* - how are you Lovely? Love the vision of you trying to squeeze past DH in your kitchen  
We're selling the "shop" as a going convern, as we don't actually own the premises. It's basically goodwill, fixtures and fittings and a lease that we're selling on. So it's been quite difficult to put a realistic price on it. The lady who's buying it will put her own stock in and is keen to get going, so as soon as the lawyers have all done their bit we'll hand over. Yippeee!! Woodpeckers are great - one comes to our bird table. I could sit and stare at the bird table for hours - it's better than TV  Funnily enough, most of our builders have been animal lovers of some description, so they've enjoyed being at our place watching the buzzards flying overhead and the deer and slow worms and other stuff that's around. It's nice when other people appreciate it too and don't just think we're mad twitchers  Guess what - the bad nappy smell returned to the shop this week - yuck. Had to have the drains cleared again this morning - turns out someone keeps chucking weird stuff in the loo. Nice! Hopefully it's sorted now though... It's always me that notices the pong first - must be my pregnant nose 

*Sarali and Sarah* - here's an AF dance for you both:

          

*Sarah * - Your reasonos to have a baby cracked me up. I'd add a) spontaneous orgasms and b) everyone being so nice to you all the time to that list to! Dh built the shop business up from scratch, but now he's going to just do commissions from home, which will be lovely for me and lovely for him too, as we'll both be at home all the time when Bean arrives. We'll be able to have breakfast together every day  As you know, having your own business is great in lots of ways, but having a shop is a great tie - you have to open up every single day - you can't just turn up late if you're feeling a bit ill or need to go to the dentist or whetever. And selling it means we can go on summer holiday for a week before Bean comes!! Yes, that is DH in the pic - looking very serious! Glad you like my house. I do too - especially now that it's grown froma two up two down with no heating to a proper house. I can't wait to move back! the views are lovely, something I'd really miss if we moved somewhere flat. It makes up for the fact that our garden is like a cliff face  Time for you to post some pics methinks. Maybe a photo of your legendary feet? Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    LIke WItters says - you must be in so much pain?? Abcesses are the pits. Have you got a day off work or is school properly out for summer with all the exams going on? I told a teacher friend of mine your story about the student under the table - she creased up. She's head of English in a secondary school so recognised the issues! I understand your latest feelings about blasts. It's actually exactly what my clinic says about blasts - they've stopped doing them altogether as they believe the embies are better off in utero than in vitro!

*Chris * - I would say the same as WItters that all the drugs seemed to make me put on a bit of weight.

Hello to everyone else!

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cecilie!  So, will the new lady still sell jewellery?  Sorry about the pong again.  My IL's have a cess pit and before they moved in last year, requested that it was emptied.  Well, even after assurences that it had been done, they started to get issues last week, so called someone out to empty it.  Well, it was solid from one end to the other, the lady (yes, lady doing that job!) said it can't have been emptied for 15 to 20 years!  Now they are loving the free flow again!

It will be lovely to have your DH at home once bean arrives.  Even if he's not there to help, then just a bit of adult company.  You lucky thing (hopefully) being able to sneak in a break away.  It will be well deserved!

Are buzzards big almost eagle looking birds?  I think we have one down the farm but aren't 100% sure of what it is - other than BIG!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Witters 
Yes, sorry, I meant to say earlier, the lady is going to be selling jewellery, although she'll be buying hers in as she doesn't make any herself.
Argh - cess pits!! We're about to have one put in at our place as so far we've been sharing next doors - and she hadn't had hers emptied for about 20 years until last month. How can people do s**t like that  There's a cess pit emptying company near us called SuckCess, and there's also one with a bright pink lorry with a woman operator - called something like Sally's Cess Services 

Yes - I really hope we do manage to get away - that's definitely the plan so I guess if I just book something it will have to happen  I guess you're not going anywhere? It's almost getting to the point of being too late for you to fly isn't it?

Yes, buzzards are big, and when they're flying they soar and look like an eagle - not like a kestrel that hovers. See the twitcher's guide on the link below 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/birds/guide/b/buzzard/index.asp


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Have just blown everyone a bubble or two, and now I'm off home. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Where is everyone today? I know you're having your abcess removed Sarah - hope all's going well  

Witters - are you plpaying today? 

I'm a bit confused about what happened to the summer...   It feels like November down here. Hopefully summer will return soon


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi...........

How are you all ??

Gosh isn't it cold .........& soooo windy .......

Im fine , have to say the TAKE THAT concert was FANTASTIC !! 

Had a great time ......felt like a 'teeny bopper ' tho ...was screaming like a banshy ....  .....

Off out again tonight ( what a hussey ! ) .going to see Beauty & the Beast with Dh at our local theatre...should be good ......

Hope your all ok ?

Love HopeXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !! .......

How are you all ??

Have just been out & planted up some baskets while the weathers ok , but run out of compost ... ....so hope to carry on later ..........

Didn't go to the theatre last night ........ my DH said he was 'tired ' & to give my M&D the tickets ..... so i did ....only when i started to cry did he 'realize' how much i'd wanted to go ....... i brought these tickets 6mths ago ...how did i know then that he would be so busy at work GGRRRR....i was/am gutted really wanted to see it .....

To be honest im really struggling with dh at the moment ......... kept thinking last night that i deserve more that this ......   .....

Hope your all OK

Love HopexXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Hope hunni - sorry to hear about your concert tickets - your DH slipped up there didn't he...me, my mum & sis often go to the theatre to see whatever's on, but I notice my DH is usually a little 'reluctant' to join us & will do his best to worm his way out of any ventures I try to drag him into  . What is really anoying is this case though, is that yours just assumed that as he was tired & didn't fancy it that you'd be happy to stay in too - so you had to miss out on your treat (you could have gone with a friend or your mum!!) -   - yeah, I'd have ben unhappy with that, especially as you're having tx at the mo....DH's can be so thoughtless about this kind of thing. You'll have to get assertive with him though so he's completely in the picture next time when you want to do something . We girls are too flexible sometimes! Did he make it up to you? Could you get a couple of cancellation tickets for next week maybe? - I reckon he owes you now  

My op went well   although I might have to re-style my hair again as now suffering badly from 'boxer's jaw'. They removed abscesses from under not 1 but 3 teeth - one the size of a 'grape'   !!! (sorry if TMI or anyone's having fruit salad for lunch )  As far as they know they didn't damage my dental nerve & although its all still numb & swollen I do seem to have sensation in all of my lip, so should be OK!! I'm so relieved. As you see its quite a clash with tx & when I found out in Feb I couldn't believe I'd have to have yet another delay to my FET!! - my initial thought was to put off sorting my teeth & do a couple of FETs first - that was until they told me that if the abscess put any more pressure on dental nerve they'd not be able to do this procedure & I'd have to have 4 teeth pulled out, part of my hip-bone grafted to replace the missing bone & then false teeth or dental impants....so that kind of made up my mind for me   ...and as AF was so late it hasn't delayed my FET any more than it was delayed anyway. A happy ending to this story of dental woe methinks...(at least, as soon as I stop looking like I've just done a round with Mike Tyson).

Cecile - your AF dance worked a treat, and she duly arrived about 2 hrs after I got your message so thanks hun  - Sarahli have you had any luck yet? My favorite visitor to my garden is a red fox who raids our bins. One year after we had a barbie we all took great delight in spying on him scavenging around our garden afterwards - even though he made a big mess!! My garden is also like a cliff face & I probably shoudn't have barbies as after a few drinks it is pretty tricky to negotiate...

Witters & Cecile, I'm happy to join in any discussions of cesspits as am somewhat of an expert in these areas - I live down country lane & in fact there was no drainage ststem at all until within last 50 years (now we all have pits). Have already given one post with TMI so will leave the subject for now ...but sometime you might like to know what our neighbouring farmer used to do with the waste from all our houses...

Chris - probably too late for this info now, but I always get bloated on tx - in all the usual 'womanly' places (belly, bum, boobs).

Liz - sending you                                                   - when are they getting your     out?

I've been having some thoughts of good names for 'frostie babies' - possibly 'Findus' for a boy, 'Sarah-lee' for a girl - what do you think - definately not Captain Birds Eye though  

Have a nice weekend eveyone - Hope, you get yourself some more peat for those pots, you are so lazy, honestly, you clearly don't make any effort with that garden of yours - get to work  

Sara69 xx

p.s. Oh yeah - actually I've just remembered the reason that I posted    - I've started the Progynova today (no need for baseline scan as I have predictable response) & have scan a week on Tue & ET on Mon 6th June. Will try to do a ticker too. I'm going for 2/3 day transfer - but was still tough decision as they get 4/5 frosties out & I wonder how they can tell 100% which are the best to replace & will go to Blast. However, they take 7 out for attempt at blast & sometimes none make it that far so that's a bit scarey.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

everyone

Just a quickie, got loads of housework to do  

Hope - sorry to hear about your change of plans for last night, you must have been dissappointed.  If it's any consolation I've not been happy at all with my DH recently.  In fact a couple of nights this week I've slept in the spare room!  He told me he was going away for the bank hol week-end with his mates for two nights and that I had to find someone else to do my injections whilst he was away!!!    I have to have gestone injected intramuscularly so I can't do this myself.  Anyway he has now realised that he was being selfish by leaving me whilst on my 2ww and has cancelled his week-end away.  He can be so thoughtless sometimes, but most of the time he's OK.  I think IF puts our relationships under extra pressure so it's easy for misunderstandings and fallouts to happen.  I hope you work things out with DH  

Sarah 69 - hope your tooth operation went smoothly and you are not feeling too sore.

Cecilie - great news about selling the shop    I want to live where you live, it sounds amazing.  I love wildlife.  Keep meaning to get a bird box, but as we've got a cat, I'm not sure it would get used.  Our neighbours have some blue tits in their box.  It's all farmland where we live so lots of sheep, lambs and cows to look at but not much else.

Witters - hope you are enjoying your week-end

Chris - yes I have put weight on, about 3 pounds I think  

Hi to everyone else, enjoy your week-ends...

Liz

Sarah69 - you've just posted as I was writing.  I've got ET on Tuesday, so not long to go now, thanks for the positive vibes.  Looks like you're having your ET on the same day I go for my test.  Good luck


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Sarah69 - my frosties come out on the same day as ET.  Usually get a phone call at about 10.30am, saying how many frosties they have taken out, which ones have survived etc. then go in for ET in the afternoon.  I'll be very anxious on Tues morning, because we've got 4 frosties left and they had to use 5 frosties last time to get 2 good embies.  So...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Liz, hope your house is now looking ***** & span!  - wanted to wish you luck with your ET tomorrow hun   - looks like we'll both be needing a few      on June 6th  . 

I've been feeling rough & sipping peppermint tea like a victorian lady to keep the nausea at bay since op  (my mum gave me the same advice as you Cecile - but I'm out of ginger). Really hope this won't effect my FET!  - I'm v.shaky & def not my usual self. Gave an 'interesting' revision session on Thomas Hardy's poetry this morning & when a very bright Oxbridge girl wanted to discuss the extent to which he could be considered an atheist/agnostic I nearly ran out of the room. Can't bring myself to take time off with FET so close tho. Got my days booked off now (I'm taking three).

Hope you're all well & sending some   to downreggers & the bumps.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh girls, I'm feeling so down this morning  

I haven't had AF yet   and I'm beginning to get myself in a bit of a state. Probably the drugs, but I'm feeling upset way out of proportion to what I should be   Why can't just one of my cycles just go to plan? I know things never do, but I'm finding it hard to deal with - our IF is with H so why am I causing so many problems during treatment?  

Oh I know this is all over the top and I've still got a few days till my scan, but H is away, my washing machine broke, and I'm fed up running to the loo and AF not being there  

Apologies for the down start to the day....normal service will resume shortly.....

Debs
x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Debs

How annoying!  Are you downregging yet?  Try not to let it bother you, easier said than done though. On one of my FET cycles I didn't get an AF whilst downregging and the clinic weren't bothered as my womb lining was at the right stage anyway.

Whilst posting I've just had the phone call from the embryologist.  I've got two embies that are looking good, but they are only at two cells at the moment.  Going in at 1pm, wish me luck!!

Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Liz - good luck for this afternoon (divide embies, divide!     ) Hope it all goes smoothly and you can put your feet up for a couple of weeks and let them settle in  

I've been down-regging for 10 days   I'm surprised you said that your clinic let you continue - I would have assumed that you would need AF so that the lining would be thin again?   I'll call the clinic on Thursday if still no sign - I don't want to have to go all the way in if there's no point   (I still find it quite hard to go back after everything that's happened  )

Good morning to everyone else


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

Liz -                         

Will be sending you loads of positive vibes at 1pm. Third time lucky Honey.

Hope - I'm sorry your DH was selfish about those theatre tickets. They just don't really get it poor lambs - (except Witters' DH, who is officially the perfect man   ) Your DH was probably expecting you to complain and put your foot down if you'd really wanted to go, but that isn't always the point for us, is it? SOmetimes it's nice if they just think for themselves and do things for us unprompted instead of having to be told... My DH is quite selfish about doing what suits him. He's very reluctant to go anywhere - either on our own or with other people. WHich is fine most of the time, but staying in automatically means that I have to shop for and cook dinner, so staying in isn't that relaxing for me after a day at work. As I say, I think men can just be a bit selfish and thoughtless. I hope yours pulls his socks up and starts to give you the princess treatment you deserve!

Sarah - I can't believe you had 3 abcesses   You're a brave girl. I hope you're feeling a bit better and not too nauseous? I'm sure it won't affect your FET... Have you been taking Arnica since op? I'd recommend it, as well as Rescue Remedy if you're still feeling shaky. Poor you.   Great news about AF    Your post made me   as usual - especially the hair restyling bit, the cesspit story and the frostie names. I've been trying to find good names for frosty babies, and have ended up with unpronounceable names from Libyan Folk Mythology and other equally obscure ones. Why didn't I just think a bit closer to home - Findus is hilarious!  I also thought about Jack and just straightforward Frostie as a middle name    What's the name of the Frosties tiger? There could be a seam worth mining there...

Debs -    I'm sorry you're feeling so low Honey. Sending you lots of positive vibes and cyber hugs. Try not to get too hung up about the timing of AF - it really doesn't matter - they won't care about it at the clinic and it has no ill effects on the outcome of your FET other than that you just might have to dwn reg for a bit longer than it says on your timetable. Remember that timetable is just a guide - I don't know anyone whose actual dates have turned out exactly as per the sheet. It doesn't mean that this cycle isn't going to schedule - it'll be fine, trust me!    By the way, when I was on my FET cycle AF didn't arrive until the morning of my baseline scan, the lining was still thin enough to start the HRT, so it caused no issues or delay.   I know it feels like the end of the world every time there's a tiny hick-up with treatment - you're not alone there, we all feel like that, but try to look at the bigger picture. The bigger picture for this cycle is very positive    And regarding the main prob being with male factor - don't forget that you're not altogether uncomplicated either - OHSS/PCOS.... PCOS causes delays in AF for most of us, but also gives you a better chance of getting a BFP - don't forget that    Sending you lots of love x x

Witters - hello Lovely. Where are you? I miss you and hope everything's ok with your double bump  

Hello to everyone else. C x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

PS Debs - thank you for your kind words on the WOking thread


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Afternoon girls

Hope you are all well, it looks like I will have my ET on either Friday or Saturday, so what I want to know is what you guys did on your 2ww?

Chris F


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Chris

I wrote my christmas cards  

I spent the first three days on complete bed rest then took it very easy for the rest of the 2ww. Didn't do anything that diverted blood away from the uterus. Watched some childish DVDs, read some trashy magazines, kept my pelvic area warm and spent quite a lot of time visualising the embies implanting.

Good good luck and sticky vibes for friday!

Cecilie x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies

Debs, try not to let it all get to you hun  . Nothing runs smoothly with tx - our probs were only with me & my PCOS for years, in fact after one hospital appt ( the one when I found out I needed laproscopy & ovarian drilling) my DHs   analysis was so good he referred to himself as 'Mr Motility' for the rest of the day   How annoying? Anyway, his happiness was short-lived as when we had IUI the sperm quality had dropped so much it was barely worth going ahead with the procedure   & since then it has been variable (hence ICSI). The thing about OHSS is that although frustrating there is no reason that your tx shouldn't work once you finally get around to doing it...   

Cecile, thanks for your advice, I'm feeling a bit better now. I've been taking Arnica & have absolutely no bruising, which is a miracle given the amount of work done. Didn't think of rescue remedy though & I've got a bottle of that   I can't remember what that tiger is called, just that he thinks Frosties are "G-G-G-G-Great!"

Chris, I've had a few BFNs & one thing I've always done during 2WW is go straight back into work. This time I'm determined to have at least 2 days off after ET & take things as easy as poss physically. I didn't realise that your ET was so soon! Good luck    !!

Liz, hoping things all went really smoothly for you & your frosties today...   

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks all for the advice  Guess I just have to be patient  

Debs
xx

PS. It's Tony the Tiger


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Just saying hi!!!!

Good luck to all those doing treatment and hope you two mummies are doing well.

Thinking of you all

Love Mel x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thank you for the good luck wishes  

Well I'm on day 2 and feeling bored already.  I forgot to get some books so I haven't got much reading material.  I know that I need to take it easy today, so I've nothing planned, but I'm meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow, then another friend probably Friday.  Then it's the Bank Hol week-end - anyone doing anything exciting?  We might go away in the camper, but we'll see how the weather is first!!

 Liz


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

I'm very disturbed this morning. It's been nearly a week since Witters logged on - so not like her. Did I miss something? She didn't say she was going away or anything did she?? I hope everything's ok with you Witters... Thinking of you and missing you  


Sarah - well done for planning time off this time. I think it's important. How are you feeling today? Better I hope.  

Debs - are you feeling a bit more positive now? I hope so. Sending you lots of hugs    Thanks for reminding us about the Frosties tiger. Unfortunately Tony won't work as a baby name for me or for Witters as both our DHs are called Tony    I still like Findus - it made me cry with laughter when I thought about it again last night  

Mel - great to hear from you  - hope you're ok x

Liz - enjoy the boredom! How often do we get the chance to get bored? Make the most of it and ask DH to bring you home some books tonight. 


C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all  <---my current favourite icon 

still feeling a bit down in the dumps today. Didn't get off to the best
start when someone reversed into me in the office car park! My Yaris
didn't stand a chance against his Mercedes! But hey ho, life goes on
(and still no AF! )

Celia - I wondered the same about Witters when she didn't log on
yesterday. I don't remember her saying they were going anywhere. I
really hope her and the babies are ok    

Liz - 2 days gone already!  Take it really easy and send DH out
with a list of things to keep you amused!Lots of  Hoping
it's third time lucky for you 

Sarah - things with fertility are never simple are they? Your poor DH
must have got an awful shock when the test results were so bad  Hope
things go perfectly for you this time round 

Yogi - lovely of you to pop by 

Debs
x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Not been on for ages but been away and getting ready to get going again.  Started DR on Saturday and have baseline next Thursday - FET due towards the end of June ...... so crazy times start again! 

Over the weeks / months of reading this I have read lots about pineapple juice & brazil nuts during FET - cna anyone advise - what do they do, how much should I consume and when do I start / stop?

Alos any advise anyone can give me about FET woudl be most approeciated.

Hope all is well with you all - I haven't had time time to catch up on recent posts.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Cecilie and Debs - good idea - I will ask DH to get me some books on his way home from work, don't know where he will find any though!

Flo-jo - I usually have one glass of pineapple juice or some fresh pineapple chunks and about six brazil nuts.  I am not bothering with pineapple juice this time, however, as I've heard other things about it which has put me off.  For advice re: FET, I try to stay relaxed, have about a week off work after the ET, eat healthily, take pregnacare and try to keep positive.  As you've probably heard before the drugs for ET don't seem to have as many side effects as stimming drugs so the whole cycle is more relaxed than a fresh IVF.  Good luck for your baseline scan.

Cecilie - I know you have mentioned visualisation of the embryos implanting, how exactly do you do this?  How long for and how often?

Liz


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Girls
Debs - sending you tonnes of AF vibes  
I tried to do a proper dance for you earlier, but none of the smilies would work and now I'm in a rush   Will do one later. Don't worry though - you might do what I did - get a visit from AF on the morning of the scan. Exactly that happened to my friend who was in recovery with you. And it didn't delay either of us. Failing that - the worst thing that can happen is that they kepp you down regging for a few extra days. It WILL happen though, and this cycle will be so much simpler than the fresh cycle with all that follicle monitoring - you've just got to get a thin lining and then a thick lining this time. Easy!  

Flo-Jo - wishing you loads of luck with your up-coming FET.  The thing with the pineapple juice and brazils is to help implantation. Not sure why the pineapple juice works, but if you're going to do it then only have fresh pressed - not from concentrate, and about 1 small glass per day. Some feel that pineapple is too sugar rich and therefore shouldn't be taken. Brazils have  loads of selenium, which helps implantation. Otherwise I'd do as Liz suggests.

Liz - I had a meditation for conception CD that I used that lasted about 20 minutes, but I used to just visualise the embies implanting for 5 mins here and there during the day. I'd imagine a pink and warm uterus and then the embies (which were quite cartoon like!) implanting into the pink walls. But you can do whatever feels right to you - I think it's the intention that's important. Sending you more 

C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Flo-Jo - I remember you from the Valentinis board  Good to see
you've got started again  Glad you asked about the pineapple
juice/brazil nut thing as I've been wondering that too. Hope things work
out for us both ths time   

Celia - you're an angel  I'm not sure why but you always manage
to calm me down  And you're right, the worst that can happen is a
delay of a few days....I just can't explain how impatient I am! I'm
really beginning to think I'll never have a 2ww :[

Liz - the visualisation thing is quite hard I think. Here's something
that might help though...before my ET got cancelled, me and H were
talking about how randon implantation is. They can control the whole
cycle so carefully and then they pop the embryos back and all you can do
is hope they stick. We reckoned they should develop a teeny tiny bit of
velcro to help the embies stick  We even have a name for it - Embryo
Velcryo  (You heard it here first!) So if I ever get to my 2ww, that's
what I'll be visualising 

Debs
x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah Debs  
You WILL get to the 2ww. I know what it's like as I had to down reg for an extra couple of days on my fresh cycle (not the FET one), and for a while it felt like the end of the world - but it really isn't. And it's sooo much better to have a body that's difficult to down regulate than one that is difficult to stimulate.  With luck and a wind behind you you'll be starting those HRT tablets by the weekend - and then the time will start to go much quicker.  
ANy sign of that silly Aunt Flo yet??
C x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gang

Just a quick one from me - where's Witters?

Chris F

P.S. HOpe you are all well


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello   (I like this little smiley too Debs)

Cecile - you are a mine of good advice!   It is true that us girls rarely get a chance to get bored & now that I have been granted 3 days absence leave am quite excited at the prosepct of being a lady of leisure - I intend to lounge in bed propped up with several pillows & read 'The History of Love' which I've already gone out & bought. This will hopefully also stop me from posting 1000 line epics in this strand...  As you may remember I'm quite good at visualisation excercises so will definately give that a go too - the embryologist that did my last ICSI ET obviously loved her job & went into great joyous descriptions of the 'lush welcoming' womb environment awaiting my embies, so I'll use that as my starting point .

Hope, what is it with tx & cars? A couple of girls in the May/June cycle buddie area seem to have had scrapes - as if we haven't got enough to worry about! Anyway, you sound quite calm & at least no harm to you  

Deb, the witch moves in mysterious ways & is obviously choosing her moment carefully for you - but here is an AF dance to give her some encouragement. As I'm not a charter member I can't provide dancing mangos & mini elephants (I feel so inadequate) but here's a couple of bananas for you hunni...

               

Liz, no plans for bank holiday yet, all of my friends/family seem to be jetting off to various glamorous destinations so I need to think of something soon (also BH is start of my half term hol  ). Stil not feeling 100% though so not sure I'll be camping . You should def do something nice & get those +ve vibes going   .

Speaking of family, after a couple of drinks the other night my sis admitted that she is going to start ttc! She made me laugh though as was asking the best month to do so to get max maternity leave & not clash with summer hols (she's a teacher too) so I conlude she's fairly confident that a couple of sessions of   & it will be all systems go!!   Well, I hope she's right but you would think that having a sister whose spent the best part of the last 15 yrs ttc might raise a couple of questions - but no  She is such a Virgo I do wonder whether she'll be able to organise this one so easily tho!

Hi Mel - hope things are going well for you hun!  

Witters - hope you've not been on as just busy with your house & everything - I know Cecilie & everyone here's worrying about you & the babies . Look forward to catching up soon 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm off home now so will post properly in the morning - but just wanted to say Chris - I don't know where Witters is  I'm just hoping everything's ok...

Sarah - love the ticker 

Debs  One of my favourites too! Along with  There never seems to be a good opportunity to use that last one though. (I wonder why?....)

Enjoy your evening everyone x x x[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 18:38Morning 

Anyone around today? Still no sign of Witters... 

C x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Cecilie

I've just logged on quickly, off out for lunch soon.

I wonder where Witters is?  This is very unlike her isn't it?  I really do hope everything is OK.

Will log on this afternoon to see if there is any news.

Liz


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Liz

I know - it's not like Witters at all. I'm assuming something quite major must have happened. It's not impossible for the twins to have arrived already. I really hope it's good news and am sending lots of   their way.... 

Enjoy your lunch 


Speak later
C x x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

It looks as if it will be Saturday for ET, just spoke to them they thawed 6 and she couldn't be sure but she said it was either 4 or 5 that had survived, she couldn't get into room to get right figure.

Chris F


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Yippeee .......its not raining !! .......  

Hope your all ok ?

Congrats Chris !! .....great news , theyll soon be snuggling up to there mommy

Liz , hows it going ??

Cecille .......how are you hun ??

Witters where are you buddy ?? hope your all ok XXXXXXXXXXX

Hope & Sarah hope your ok ??

Im fine off to Cornwall on Saturday for a week ....to our favourite place Mawgan Porth ( inbetween Padstow & Newquay) ...taking our dog .....our friends are also coming (seperate caravans ) they've got a very hyper 5year old boy .who hates dogs ....so that will be fun  ...........

Hope your all ok ?

Where are you Witters we miss you XXXX

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Chris - great news about Saturday.  to you.

Hope - I'm fine thank you. It's my birthday today so I'm really happy thatthe sun's come out    DH is taking me out for dinner somewhere tonight - I don't know where as it's a surprise  

Have a lovely time in Cornwall, lucky girl. I think the forecast is good for next week, after a bad bank holiday weekend. Have fun!

I am very worried about Witters. I really hope we hear from her soon....


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CECILLE !!  

HAVE A LOVELY TIME TONIGHT .............

Love hopeXXXXXX


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Hope! I'm off home to preen now - see you tomorrow
C x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello

     to Cecilie.  Hope you have a lovely meal with your DH tonight!  Are you working in the shop today?  I don't like having to work on my birthday but that's just how it works out sometimes!  Did you get loads of pressies??

Hope - I am fine thank you.  Hope that you have a good week in Cornwall.  We went last June and stayed in Bude, not quite as far south as where you are going.

Chris - great news about your embies, that's a really good survival rate.  Are you waiting for them to go to blastocysts before transfer?  Best wishes for Saturday  

Sarah69 - one more day to go then it's half-term!!  

Just had half an hour in the garden, lying down, but the grass is still so wet I had to put a plastic sheet under the blanket so I didn't get damp.  I've also tried to be creative and take some artistic photo's of my cat, but everytime I point the camera at her she looks away!!


Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CECILIE!!*  ​
Hope you have a lovely time tonight 

Chris - fantastic news - good luck for Saturday   

Am really worried about Witters now  We should have 'pester people' on this forum like I've seen elsewhere. I'm just hoping she's disappeared off on a surprise holiday and is enjoying herself 

And stop all this talk about Cornwall !! It's my favourite place in Britain and I don't know if we'll get to go this year


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope 2B - Mawgan Porth - lucky lucky you.  Wer go down there 2 times year - a friend of mine has a cottage down there in the village and we love it - not going this summer though very sad about that but hopefully will do in the Autumn.  Hope you have a fab week.

Hope you are all doing OK, I have been trying to catch up with evryone's posts this last couple of days - I am never very ood at the presonals as I only spend a few minutes a day on here but thinking of you all at what ever stage you are at.

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

(see - I must be feeling better - if I had done that on monday i'd have been sick!)

Can I also join the Cornwall appreciation society? We used to go every year when I was young & I love it there too - where else can you find such amazing craggy beaches? Also a huge fan of 'cream teas' despite eating so much clotted cream once that I threw up  Cecile & Witters, I recommend you get your little ones the children's book 'The Mousehole Cat' set in Mousehole harbour as it is lovely.

Have a lovely hol Hope   - maybe after spending the week with a hyper 6 yr old you'll be thinking twice about thawing those frosties   

Deb, any sign of   yet?

Cecilie - hope you had a fab birthday   - where did your DH end up taking you? I'm happy that the sun is out too   - I've done my toenails & finally got out my sandals - so feet on full display 

Chris, you must be so relieved that so many of your embies made the thaw - my last FET only 1 out of 3 did  by Saturday they should have a good idea of which are the strongest to replace so you should have a really good chance    

Hi again Flo-jo  

Liz - how are you enjoying being a 'lady who lunches'? Did you decide to go away for the weekend?   at you photographing your cat - they are tricky customers - one year I decided to make christmas cards out of pictures of my 4 & had such trouble trying to get them to pose amongst the christmas decorations, they just kept messing about with them & walking away   Sending   &  

Witters, sending       whatever you're up to....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Cecilie for yesterday

The story this morning, is that 5 definetely survived the thaw, and they are all coming along nicely, going in tomorrow morning for transfer when they will pick the 2 strongest.

Plenty positive vibes please girls.

Love Chris


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

my lovelies 

Flojo - hope all is going well for you 

Sarah - should have known you'd have your feet out on display as soon as the sun came out! 

Chris - you should get two fantastic embies from five  Good luck for tomorrow    

Well the old  has let me down   Despite near constant cramps for two days she hasn't appeared. I phoned the clinic and spoke to my favorite nurse  They still wanted me to come in but I really don't want to take the time off work. So she's agreed that I can just call in when AF arrives and get scanned then. So for the second cycle in a row I'm just waiting.......

Debs 
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies  

Thanks for your lovely birthday wishes everyone. I had a lovely time wth DH last night. He took me to a fab Italian in Guildford called Cambio - I love the food there but we save it for special occasions as it's not cheap  especially when I order whole lobster - my favourite  

I too want to join the Cornwall fan club - I was day dreaming about sneaking off there for a weekend before the baby arrives. Maybe after we've got rid of the shop when we don't have to work staurdays  

Liz - glad you're chillin... Sending you lots of   Yes, I did have to work yesterday, but that was ok. I got loads of texts during the day so being in the shop was fine. Yes I got some lovely pressies - DH and my father sent me big bunches of flowers - bless, and my mother sent me some new maternity tops - hurray!  DH and I have birthdays very close together, so we've decided to buy a joint present this year - an all singing all dancing digi camera. I really wanted a goo camera for taking baby pics and DH wants to get into wildlife photography. One step closer to turning into full time twitchers  

Debs - what are "pester people"?  A surprise holiday is a lovely idea - I do hope that's what's happened to Witters. I sent her an email to her private (ie not FF) email address a few days ago, but she hasn't replied to that.    Just hope everything's ok.  SOrry your AF hasn't arrived. Try not to let it get to you though - it just means an extra couple of days of sniffing. I think this is very common with PCOSers - hard to down regulate. Hopefully you'll be able to get in for your baseline scan on monday     

Sarah - Glad you're feeling better.  I love it that your feet are on display!  I got my LK Bennet sling backs out last night for dinner, but the cowboy boots are back on today, as summer seems to have gone back into hiding. I'm hoping the Organic Pharmacy might sell some non chemically nail polish as I've heard that normal nail polish isn't that great when pg - apparently the toxins can leech through the nail and into the blood stream. So until I can get into London theh toes will have to stay covered!! Thanks for the top tip on the "Mousehole Cat" - I haven't heard of it - will look up on Amazon.

Hope - enjoy your holiday! I'm not sure about children who don't like dogs. It's not natural! Did he have a scare? Did his parents make him not like them? I'm still very jealous that you're going away... Happy hols to you!

Chris - amazing survival rate!! Sending you lots of   and  for tomorrow.

Flo-Jo -  

Witters - lots of love and       coming your way...


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Cecilie  I'm trying to look on the bright side - my cycle being delayed means that we can head off to the Grand Prix a day earlier than planned as I won't have a scan
that day   Just hoping it's only a few days longer   

'pester people' is like a buddy system. You swap mobile numbers and then if anything happens your PP can let people on here know. Stops all the needless worrying but also means they can share the good news and mum comes home to a whole load of congratulations 

Debs xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope your all OK ??............

Well done Chris ..........sending huge    thoughts your way .......

Cecille ....so glad you had a good time .ive always wanted to try lobster , but im scared to order it incase i dont like it & its a waste of money ......

Debs ......im sure the old witch will arrive soon ......im due while were away ....YUK !! ....

Sarah 69 .....hope your ok ??

Flo~Jo ..... glad you like it down there too .... we've been there loads of times i love it there .......

Liz ....hope your ok   .......

Witters ......   .......  ....we miss you XXXX

Anyway must go & start to pack .......

Love to all

HopeXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am now officially on 2ww, as you know 6 were thawed and 1 didn't survive the thaw, overnight on Friday one didn't divide as quickly as the others, but the 4 remaining were 8 cell on Saturday morning, so they transfered 2 and the refroze the other 2, clinic said they don't normally do this but they were good quality.  So my two beans are now on board, and they need plenty positive vibes from all of you.

Hope you are all well, Witters were are you? Hope everything is alright

Enjoy the weekend all

Chris


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Just popped in to say good luck for your 2ww Chris - sending you and your ickle beans tons of good vibes     

Love Anne xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Chris - that is great news about your ET - about as good as you could hope for at this stage! Sending                              & lots of sticky vibes to your little embies  

Liz, hope things are also going smoothly for you on 2WW - I particularly hate week two where I always hit the depths of self-analysis of every twinge etc so also sending plently of                                  your way too hun  

Cecile, I like lobter too, and also langoustines   - however, while paying for all these txs can just about stretch to the odd Domino's pizza these days   

Debs, hope you're enjoying grand prix - maybe   has caught up with you? - if not time to get some fancy knickers out hunni  

Hi To Flo-Jo & Anne D 

Witters, thinking of you!         

Scan on tuesday morning so will let you all know how that goes...

Sarah69 xxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hope - have a lovely time away   Hope the weather stays good for you all  

Chris - fantastic news that your embryos have behaved themselves so well   Lots of  for you now    

Sarah - am really in the mood for the grand prix now after watching this weekends   Just hope the weather stays good for us in a couple of weeks  Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

No AF yet  feeling quite down about it, but there's nothing I can do so just have to wait   I'm not happy about having to downregulate longer than usual because I seem to just pile weight on  

Hope everyone has a nice Bank Holiday Monday 

Debs
xx

PS. Have been thinking a lot about Witters this weekend. Sending lots of love and     her way. Hope her and DH and the twins are ok


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all had good week-ends!

Chris - congratulations on getting 2 8 cell embies, that's brilliant.  Good luck  

Debs - has AF arrived yet?  I'm sure it will come very soon  

Sarah 69 - thanks for the positive vibes, how did your scan go?  Did you do anything exciting this week-end?

Hope - hope you are enjoying Cornwall and the weather is better than here in Yorkshire!!

Cecile - hope you had a restful week-end.  Did you find any suitable nail polish?  What are your thoughts on colouring hair when pregnant?  Mine desperately needs doing, but I'm going to wait for my results next week anyway.

Witters - thinking of you and  

Hi to Flo-jo and Anne.

Well we didn't do much this week-end.  As the weather wasn't brilliant we just pottered about at home and had a nice relaxing time.  Anyway back to work tomorrow   .  I'm meeting a FF today for a coffe, but apart from that nothing else planned!

See you, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Just quickly popping on to say:
[fly]     *AF ARRIVED!!*   [/fly]

Having my baseline scan tomorrow morning so hopefully I can finally move on from down-regulating 

Liz -  Had any luck taking photos of your cat? Our cat is black so it's really hard to get a good photograph that doesn't just look like a big black blob with yellow eyes and whiskers 

Hope everyone else is well (especially Witters )

Debs
xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Debs - congrats on the timely arrival of   - she is such a tease!!  

            

Now you can get on with the serious business of tx.... 

Well i  went for my scan this afternoon & everthing is fine (endo 13mm at 10 days) so still going ahead with ET next tuesday (embies out on monday & best 2 replaced next day). I am delighted about this, but strangely I've had a bit of a 'crybaby day'   & been irresistably draw to reading 'negative cycles' area & 'ICSI failures' strand....  ) All this because the nurse mentioned the success rate of FET at LWH (which, by the way, I already knew) and I suddenly became overcome with a sense that it was impossible & could never work - which isn't like me at all . Anyway, have been for a run & feeling more +ve now   If I get like that again can someone have a word please? .

Liz - thanks for asking - I had a good weekend. I went for a Japanese meal on Sat with some really good friends & had the pleasure of having my tea cooked in front of me - as he cooked the chef also juggled & span items of food & cooking utensils into the air so v.entertaining. On sunday I went to a gig & failed to notice that the bloke who came up & started chatting to me outside was actually the lead singer/songwriter despite the fact I'd watched a documentary about them only a couple of weeks ago ('Dig'). Then I was retrospectively a bit startstruck...  By the way, I think you know what cecilie's response is going to be to your suggestion that you dye your hair while there's any chance that you are pg    

Hope - hope you're having a lovely hol      

Cecile - Avon do some 'stick on' nail colour which I would imagine you could use - it comes in little sheets. (Dare I admit, when I was a student I was an Avon rep for a bit, but in the end my round was taking me 3-4 hrs ... ..hee hee - I just don't know when to shut up!! 

Chris - hope you're settling into your 2ww & are chilling out as much as poss  

Witters - where are you huni? I really hope that you & the babies are well & everything OK    

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Chris -  Enjoy your 2ww - keeping everything crossed for you.

Liz -   hope goinng back to work yesterday was ok. Not long till test date again now       I really, really, really hope it's your turn this time. Sarah's right about my feelings about hair colour when pg    I usually highlight mine, but have resisted the temptation since pg. I had a natural colour put on instead - just to cover the grey and reduce the helmet head effect    They say the darker hair dyes are more harmful than then lighter ones... I've just been trying to avoid as many chemicals as possible, not because any one of them is proven to be harmful in pregnancy, but just because I think the build up of lots of different things aren't going to add anything positive... ANyway - I'll let you know what the Organic Pharmacy has to offer in the "dolling up" department.

Debs - great news that AF arrived at last. Hope your baseline scan is straightforward today and that you can start popping the pills tomorrow.    Don't worry about the weight piling on during the DR - it'll just get worse anyway   Hopefully in a few months time you'll be huge like me  

Hope - happy holiday vibes to you  

Sarah - not long till your ET now    The sad blues are definitely not allowed   You will be getting cyberslaps if it happens again  You're right - it's not like you at all... I know the stats seem impossible when we invest so much emotion in every cycle, but think of it this way - the success rates for FET are the same as for any given cycle for a fertile couple... Try to stay   even when all this seems statistically unlikely....  
I love that Tarayakki or whatever it's called where the Japanese chef cooks in front of you. Tasty too...  Thanks for the top tip on the stick on nail colour  

Witters    It's making me so miserable not knowing how things are    I really hope it's good news and you're just too busy to get to a PC    Sending you lots of love Honey x x x

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies

LMAO at the 'cyberslaps'  - no more -ve vibes from me I promise Cecilie  

I have finally got around to booking acapuncture & will be having a session just for relaxation purposes before my ET next Tuesday. In the *unlikely event * that I have to have another round of FET ( ) - or after I have this baby, I'll have the full run up of treatment. Feeling much more chilled today anyway & spent it gossiping with my best friend (since school). I'm taking a leaf out of your book Liz & am also having lunch my sister & a friend tomorrow too. I love the college hols  Hope you & Chris are staying relaxed & positive & that return to work wasn't too bad 

Debs - are you on the progynova yet? Hopefully you'll be able to get a date for your ET soon - do you have a hospital appointment scheduled?

Hope has picked a good week for her hol hasn't she - the sun makes it so much easier to stay   

     

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all  
my scan at the clinic went perfectly yesterday and they started me on
the progynova yesterday as well - finally feel like I'm on my way now! 
ET is sceduled for the 16th, but I have a scan on the 12th to check everythings ok to go ahead. 
It''s great that so many of us are cycling at the moment - lets hope the good vibes help us all    

Debs 
xxx 
PS. Witters - where are you?!  Hope everything's ok )


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Had my baseline this am - all well & good, start progynova on Saturday and back for a scan on 15th with possible transfer 19th or soon after so Debs we will be almost on the cycle together      all round.

Sarah69 best of luck for next week.  I have been going through a massive downer this week so I kinda know what you are going through - such a huge rollercoaster of emotions not helped at all by the delightful mix of drugs we have to sniff & swallow!

I haven't been on for a while so v concerned to see no messages still from Witters - most concerning.

Love to you all

Flo-Jo xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a very quick message to say I hope everyone is OK. I'm doing fine on the 2ww, no symptons apart from a spotty face, neck, chest and shoulders and slight nauseous feeling in the mornings and evenings (but I'm sure I'm imagining it!!).

My PC keeps crashing so it might have to go away to get fixed, so if I'm not around for a few days that is why.

Liz[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 17:46Right, back again 

Just wanted to get a quick post on before the computer crashed again, but it seems to be OK now.

Flo-jo - glad that you have started your cycle and it's good that you will be cycling with Debs and Sarah69, you can compare notes. good luck   

Sarah 69 - did you enjoy lunch? Not long to go now, are you excited?

Debs - great news that you've moved onto the progynova 

Cecilie - I thought your answer re: hair colouring would be as Sarah predicted. You said you have used a natural hair colour - what sort is it and where did you get it from? Have you heard anything from Witters? It must be 2 weeks since we've heard from her. I hope everything is OK.

Chris - how is the 2ww going? You're almost half-way there.

Hi to Hope and Mel and anyone else I've missed

Liz[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 17:53Back again

Sarah69 - I just wanted to say, try not to be sad about the success rates. We've got 2 BFP's on this thread and the FET cycle friend thread has about 5 BFP's out of 7 at the moment.   

Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

God, these drugs are great   I feel completely ditzy tonight   

Flo-jo - so nice to 'see' you again  It's great that we're cycling together   I really hope we both get that  at the end of the month 

LizH - I can't believe you only have 5 days left till you test   Are you going to hold out till then?   All my very strongest     coming your way 

Celia - I can't believe you are going off on maternity leave next week!!!   You enjoy every minute of it my lovely  Looking forward to catching up on Monday so you can jab me with pointy things  

Witters my lovely, I am soooo worried about you and the babies   I'm praying you are just snowed under and can't get to the PC   Lots and lots of love heading your way  xxxxxxx

Debs
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

I was really hoping there would be some news from Witters today - every time I log on I think today might be the day, but I had such a positive feeling about it this morning    I miss you very much Witters, and, like Debs, am praying for you and your little ones. As is my DH...

Sarah - I'm glad you're feeling more chilled now. I know it's hard, after everything you've been through, to keep up all that  ... Great that you've got 2 cycle buddies on this thread alone though. Isn't it funny that there's so many of us OHSS/FET ladies and that we've managed to find each other on this website. Cool eh?

Liz - are you planning to wait till your proper test date? I'm getting very excited for you - it's so close now    I don't know what the brand of hair dye was I'm afraid - I had it done at the hairdresser - but she reassured me it was a natural non-chemical one. It was only semi permanent though - so all the grey's back now    I'll let you know if I find anything healthy at the Organic Pharmacy when I go, but it's also worth asking your hairdresser if she can get you some natural dye.  Yes - it was 2 weeks yesterday since Witters last logged on  

Chris - how's the 2ww treating you? 

Flo-Jo - glad your scan was good   Happy pill popping for tomorrow.

Debs - glad you're enjoying the drugs   You're like me - a proper little junkie. I enjoyed all the drugs too - especially the menopur (used to make me quite light headed) and the HRT - which just made me feel pregnant - which mostly involves being in your own little bubble with no clue about what's going on around you. All good stuff!  Here's to 40 weeks of leaving your handbag i shops and fogetting to look before you cross the road   (Be a bit careful with that last one - I really have had a few close shaves with cars...)

I am in fact going off on maternity leave very soon - you're right Debs - it's unbelievable. It's really crept up on me. So I've two tonnes of stuff to sort out for my two acupuncture locums and even more stuff to sort in relation to the sale of DHs business. DH isn't really able to be very helpful as he's working 20 hour days trying to get the house finished... So life is a bit overwhelming at the moment. BUT - We're going away for some sun from 10th - 17th June, which is super exciting. It could be our last chance to go anywhere as the airlines get a bit funny about flying after 30 weeks. So we thought we'd make the most of the chance to actually spend more than 5 minutes together before Bean arrives.

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone??  

C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello, hello, hello!!

Sorry I kind of left you all in the lurch.  Let's just say I've been a bit busy these last couple of weeks.  

I am a MUM!!!!!

Myles and Keilidh (Kay-lee) were born on Friday 26th May 2006.  Myles at 3:35am weighing 2lb 12oz and Keilidh at 3:52am weighing 3lb 6oz.  I will write my birth story as soon as I can, but right now am spending lots of time either expressing or down in special care.

Basically, on Thursday 18th May, I was at work and my waters broke - well gushed!  Oddly enough, I was about to leave for my consultants appointment but in the end ended up on labour ward.  For the next week, I was on complete bed rest as I was contracting and was 5cm dialated and almost fully effaced since the 18th.  I had the steroid shots, but we were all obviously trying to keep them in as long as possible.  Well, they stayed in until early hours of the 26th, so did pretty well between us.  

They are doing great.  Myles had an infection initially due to the broken waters, but is now off the antibiotics.  He is on full feeds now already and coping really well - 17ml every 2 hours.  Keilidh was getting very tired with her breathing, so she had to go on a venitlator for a few days.  She came off it, but after 25 minutes of breathing air, she was struggling, so needed CPAP (the oxygen in her nose).  Glad to say, she is now off all that and breathing on her own really well.  She is justfinishing her transfer over to full feeds and hoping to get the IV drip out tomorrow.  

Expressing is going great!  Just call me Ermintrude!  It took 3 days to come in, but now I'm getting over 550ml each day, so getting ahead of myself already!  Good boobies!!  I just came out of hospital and leaving them there was very hard, but we go back regularly to see them, so it isn't too bad.  

Anyway, must go as my best friend the pump is calling me!

I will post lots of pics and my birth story over the next few days, but wanted to pop on and say hello and thank you for thinking of me.  I don't think I'll ever catch up with what I've missed, but hope you are all ok and keeping well.  

Love to all,

Sarah xxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

oh Sarah!!!! I'm absolutely delighted for you!!!

 CONGRATULATIONS ​
I can't tell you how worried we've all been 

welcome to the world Myles and Keilidh 

Can't wait to see some photos 

Lots of love to you and your new family!!

Debs
xxxx

PS. will be editing this later with more icons when I get on my laptop and not my PDA 

PPS. Cecilie, you are spooky!  How did you know!?!?


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Sarah

Congratulations, you don't know how worried we have all been.  

Welcome to the world - Myles and Keilidh.

Just a quicky from me - I am doing alright on this 2ww, pottering about, watching awful TV and reading a lot, going for little walks and chilling, although I am doing a bit more than I did the last 2ww, fingers crossed this has worked this time, no unusual symptoms, although I have awful wind due to pessaries.  Trying to remain positive, although at times I do feel very emotional.  My wee little dog went away to the stud last night, she came in season the other day, so I am missing her a lot, feel very lost without her.

Anyway, enough about me,  once again Sarah, Congratulations to both you and DH, a boy and a girl, what more could you want.

All our love

Chris F


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

hi everyone  i recently had my second BFP following FET and just wanted to wish everyone on this thread lots of luck.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

OH MY GOD WITTERS - I'M SO EXCITED!!!  

Huge congratulations to you darling. I'm so happy all three of you are in one piece and doing well. Can't wait to hear the full blow by blow - we need to hear everything!

Welcome to Myles and Keilidh      How gorgeous!!

When I read your post I was crying so much  (with relief and happiness) I had to close the shop for a while and go out the back to calm down  . So now it's very late and I have to rush to catch the special delivery post. I'll post properly on tuesday.

Will be thinking of you over the weekend - 

Lots of love to you 
Cecilie x x x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Witters             

If you ever get time to read this thread you will find endless discussion of where you have got to & everyone worrying whether you & the babes are OK - well now we know you are - Congratulations on your new family   & well done for keeping your legs crossed & managing to keep those twins inside for so long hun!!

Also looking forward to hearing the full story....makes you realise that FET can work!!    

Will post to everyone else when I get a chance but                    to Liz & Chris on 2WW  

Sarah xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Witters

everyone has said it  but how fantastic, so pleased they are both now doing well!!

Such a relief for everyone (us all included!)

LOL

Flo-Jo xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Witters

Congratulations on the birth of Myles    and Keilidh   - lovely names too!

I am really pleased for you, DH and the new arrivals.  Glad that you are all well.

Take care, lots of love, Liz
xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 

OMG !!! ........

   Congratulations Witters !! & DH....  

Fantastic news to come back to .....how lovely ...sending love & hugs to you all ......

Hope your all ok ?? i will come back later to do more personals ..already done 9 loads of washing .but had a nice time , just cant believe its gone so quickly .....

Love to you all

HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Goldilocks (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations Witters on the birth of your babies! I've been following your story since last year, as I was going through my first FET at that time too, so I'm so pleased for you that you now have 2 beautiful bouncing babies! Such wonderful news!

Goldy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just butting in ...


    
Congratulations Witters and DH 
on the safe 
arrival of
Myles and Keilidh!
    
Congratulations on your double good news!

Marie xx ​


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

My PC is hopefully being repaired at the moment so I have no computer at home.  I am posting this from my local library!

Well .... I phoned the hospital half an hour ago and I'm pregnant!!!!  I am so shocked because I didn't feel any different on my 2ww.  The only different thing is I am covered in spots, but I can live with that!!

My HCG is 87 and I'm going back for another test on Wednesday.  

So, never thought I would get to use this icon, but I've got a  

Lots of love to everyone and good luck to Sarah69 for your ET - is it still tomorrow?  Sorry I won't be around much as don't have a computer and can't use it at work.  Hoping my computer will get repaired soon. 

Bye, Liz


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

oh Liz! That's just fantastic news!!!!

  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

I'm sooooo pleased for you!

Take it very easy now 

Debs x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS !! LIZ & DH ........  

WONDERFUL NEWS................

Look after yourself & your little one(s) .........

Love HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Liz - OMG!!!          

So happy for you hunni - bet you just can't take it in - you'll have to do a pee stick too just so that you can frame it   Anyway, hope that everything goes smoothly - all those lunches out must have done the trick   

Chris - how are you feeling? Managing to stay    ? 

Cecilie - I always meant to ask - how did your acupuncture lady get on? (you were treating her before & after ET??) Bet you would love to celbrate Witters news with a bottle of champagne   - but no fizz for you   By the way, I had acupuncture this weekend & then again this evening for the first time & it does seem very relaxing.

Debs - how are you getting on with your stimming? Funny that now you don't want   to pay you a visit for a long long time.. 

Hope - how you feeling now on the drugs? 

Witters - if you log on at all just wanted to wish you luck with the expressing & hope the babies are still doing well!   

Well - I had 4 embies thawed today & all survived       - now just need to wait & see whether its going to be Jack, Jenny, Findus or Sarah-lee 'coming home to momma' at 12.00 tomorrow....i'll keep you all posted on how things go. Cecilie - if you could summon up a 'divide cell' dance in the meantime that would be great - even better if it includes a dancing mango.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Sarah - that's fantastic news about your amazing little frosties!!!     Lots of dividing vibes heading their way, and since Cecilie won't be around tonight, I feel it is my duty to do this:

         
[fly]*DIVIDE FROSTIES, DIVIDE!!!*[/fly] 
         ​
Good luck for tomorrow    

Debs
xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello 

I'm soooooo excited to see so much good news on this thread.

Liz - I cried (again!!) when I saw your BFP! What amazing news - you so deserve it after all these months. And it's only right and good that you've caught up with Witters and I seeing as you were originally a couple of weeks ahead of us on this mad journey. Many, many congratulations Honey. Take extra special care of yourself and your embie/s. Look forward to hearing your six week scan news!

Debs - Lovely to see you yesterday  - stay happy and keep taking the drugs  you were right about Liz's test date! I hope the happy news gives you positiive vibes for your cycle  Thank you for standing in for me on the mango front - I'll add a little one to this post, but presumably Sarah's already at the hospital..... You next! Then you'll be on the 2ww, which is lovely because then you're technically pregnant!

Sarah - fantastic news that all four of your frosties survived     I'm keeping everything crossed that they divided nicely in the night and that they have some lovely healthy embies to chose from today.

Small dividing dance:

DIVIDE FINDUS AND SARAH LEE!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        [/move]

Also for later - here's some  ANd thank you asking - the IVF lady I told you about got a BFP  I treated another IVF lady on her ET morning on Friday - keeping fingers crossed for her...

Witters - I miss you and am thinking about you and your lovely babies. DO you know yet when they'll be allowed home? Can't wait to see photos! 

Hello to everyone else.
C x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Liz - many congratulations on your  

Sarah - you will soon be joining me on this mad 2ww thing, fantastic news about your embies surviving, it's a real nerve racking time waiting to hear if they have made it through the thaw

Not much happening with me, still plodding on, resting and doing little bits around the house, took my Mum to Alnwick Gardens on Saturday and it was beautiful, Mum said next time we go we will have the pram to push around, I hope she is right.  I am feeling quite positive, having twinges, and I have been quite tired, also felt queezy a couple of times, but don't know if I reading too much into everything.

Witters - hope the babies are coming on in leaps and bounds.

Cecilie hope you are well

And to everyone else I have missed I send my love and best wishes.

Love

Chris

P.S. We just got our dog back yesterday from the stud dog, so we maybe having puppies, had a little talk to her this morning about me having my beans and the dog having hers - I think I am cracking up


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Girls (sorry some of you have posted since I wrote this)

Firstly a huge congratulations to Sarah and DH on the safe arrival of your two bundles of joy.  What fantastic news.  I hope they are doing well and Sarah so glad the feeding is doing well and expressing.

Secondly another huge congratulations to Liz and DH!!!! I’m so happy that your time has finally arrived.  Third time lucky for you both!  I’m so chuffed to bits for you!!!

Sarah – great news on your little embies – why did they take four out of the freeze and will they refreeze them?  Hope the transfer went well today.

Debs – Glad to see AF arrived finally and that you are moving on with your treatment.  I hope the tablets and things are going well.

Hope – Hi honey how are you!! Glad you had a good time away!!

Flo-Jo – Hi hope all is going well with you.

Chris hope your BFP is next

Cecille – how are you doing?  Well done on the sale of the business and maternity leave soon how fab!!!

Hi to anyone I’ve missed and sorry the personals are maybe a little shabby I’ve just not read what you are all up to.

We are doing well.  I’ve spoke to the hospital and next time they will double all our oestrodil doses from the beginning  So I will start on 2mg once a day then 2mg twice a day then 4mg three times a day.  Not sure what you all took. They say there is nothing to say this will work as there is no evidence but I think it can surely only make my lining thicker as I feel that failed me last time.  Do any of you girls know what your lining was just before transfer?  I’m feeling much more relaxed these days and I’ve actually found peace in my head that if the three embies we have left frozen don’t make it to our babies then we will just live childfree and fulfil our life in other ways.  I think this peace in my head has helped.  

Think of you all so often – love to all.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I'm still having alot of cramps after ET (a bit rough - used every available contraption to get my S shaped cervix 'straightened out'  ).

Debs - I just logged on before bed last night & went to sleep with a smile on my face after seeing the divide embie dance - thanks Cecilie also for yours which was just in time a couple of hours before ET - I just love those little jiggling mangoes. They did the job very nicely & all my embies divided (a bit too well in the case of one which in less than 24 hrs had divided from a 1 to a whopping 6 cell embie!!! - they didn't replace it as they apparently go for the ones which are developmentally most 'normal'  ie 2-4 cells on day 2) - so anyway I got Findus & Sarah-lee back (two 3 cell frosties) & hopefully they are getting themselves comfy   . The last frostie was 2 cells. Sadly, they don't re-freeze at LWH which seemed a shame as nothing much the matter with the second two - just a bit slow/fast .

I'm going to put my feet up now, but off for the next couple of days so will post soon.

Thanks again everyone for all of the good wishes - it really helps  

Sarah69


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !

Thought the orange would send more   to all ....

How are you all ??

Sarah69 ......well done on your embies .....look after yourself sending    to you XXX

Mel ........how lovely to see your post .....glad your feeling a bit better  

Chris ...how are you ?? sending    your way ..take care

Cecile ..how are you ?? XXXX

Debs ...hope your ok ??

Witters .....how are you & your lovley family XXXXX

Anyone else if forgotten to mention , i hope your all ok ?

Takecare

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning all

Well lots of      on here at the moment long may it continue.

Sarah69 lots of luck on your   take it easy and have a good couple of days off.

Liz - congrats - so exciting - keep up the Good work and send lots of good vibes to us all.

Chris - keep positive on your  

And or everyone else, lots of love

After the IVF last time this FET seems a breeze - no visits to the clinic every other day - no rapidly expanding waistline, no pouring 2 pints of milk down my throat each day - and no injections.  Hope it works!  Genarally feeling OK, having a good week, off for a girly night away tomorrow to Stratford-upon-Avon with 2 old school friends so should be fun.  Back to the clinic next week and hopefully they will give me a date or transfer - can't wait!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Loving this sun!!            

Tuesday (ET day) was not a good day for me - my cramps got worse & worse after I posted & by about 2.30am was in almost unbearable pain - watched every pre-recorded episode of bb that I never got round to watching to try to take my mind off it...(oops - now you all know how sad I am ). Anyway, was considering phoning the hospital but the notes they gave said I could take paracetamol so I tried that in the end & finally got to bed at about 3.30 - I was really worried that something was wrong at that pont but also knew there wouldn't be much they could do other than give stronger pain killers & also I didn't want to panic my DH. Anyway, yesterday felt much better so panic over  .

Anyway, the good news is that my DH felt so sorry for me he went out & bought me a hammock as a treat!!     - I've piled it high with cushions & been blissing out in the sun on that - much nicer than work  . Although I haven't completely perfected my technique & do keep falling off (I climb on one side & roll straight off the other). The cats (who like sleeping under it) shoot off now when they see me coming. Anyway, once you get 'in position' it is soooo comfortable  . Not much progress with my book though as something about the rocking motion & warm sun sends me straight to sleep - what a lazybones. I blame it on all of the progesterone  . I'm hoping that all of this sunny weather will be warming Findus   & Sarah-Lee   up niceley & they'll be doing a bit of dividing for me  . Who knows what they're up to.

Hope - thanks for your orange message. The girls in the 'May/June Sunbeams' strand are great believers in the 'power of orange' & have been buying up orange knickers/nail varnish/jewellry (an opportunity for your DH Cecilie?) etc. I finally succumbed under the pressure of my 2WW & now have an orange sunflower duvet on my bed, been wearing a slightly mad red/orange cover up in the garden & fluffy orange 'big-foot slippers.... The lengths we go to!! 

Liz - have you returned back down to earth after BFP hun? It really was a case of 3rd time lucky for you   Have you told anyone yet? Sending   to your little bean & hoping it is getting settled in for the 42 week haul    

Cecile - I like your concept that I am pregnant until proven otherwise   - I certainly feel pregnant with all of this projesterone - particularly liking my boobs & I have to confess to having a bit of a pose in my Bikini in front of the mirror before heading out - sad I know, but I'm normally pretty flat chested. Also been suffering with nausea - but on day 2 at least I'm not kidding myself about that either. So happy for your acupuncture lady & her BFP - let's hope that you can help Debs to join her...    By the way, before I get in trouble about the bikini   I have been covering my belly & not roasting F & S-L in too much     - I know you'll be concerned about their welfare  

Chris - you are right about the stress of waiting for the embies to thaw. Last time we had 3 embies - 1 didn't survive the thaw, 1 didn't divide & the 3rd only got to 2 cells in 24 hrs & they were very uneven. They replaced it (despite being a grade 3) - which is not their usual procedure (hospitals & their statistics ) but I think they knew I wasn't leaving without it  . Anyway, having 2 grade 2 embies this time round is a big relief. 

Mel - nice to see you're back & feeling ready for tx   - I went through my notes & in all of my cycles but 1 my lining has been 13mm on day 10. When I did my last scan the nurse mentioned that this was good but it wouldn't have mattered if it wasn't - she'd have just put me on projecterone for longer & delayed ET. Also, I have a friend who doubled up on the cyclogest last FET cycle    - nice if you like the 'glued on' knicker effect  

Debs - can't believe it is less than a week now until ET for you - does time sem to be moving more quickly now? By the way, I'll be returning the favour with a 'divide embie' dance for you & have ben working on the choreography  .

Flo-Jo - have a brilliant weekend!!   My family have world-cup fever so heading over there for a barbie on Saturday. Non of them know that I had FET last week so I'm going to have to come up with some pretty good excuses for not having a beer. They do all know about the TXs &     but I can't tell them exact timings as I find everyone waiting for result (& then having to phone everyone & tell them it hasn't worked) too stressful. Would love to be able to give them some good news this time....   

By the way, does anyone know when I can go swimming again? No, I am not going to attempt an olympic marathon but my parents have a pool so wondered if I could have a bob about in it?

Well - one 'super-post' on my time off was inevitable but now should get back out on my hammock for my afternoon kip!! - I could get used to this life  



Sarah69


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies, may i join you? i had my second fet today. i had 3 frosties, but only one made it   , a 3 cell, grade 2 is hopefully loving its new home and snuggling in nicely. i am trying to remain positive, i'm sure there are ladies out there who have had bfp's with only one embie!

i'm wearing my orange pants though, clinging on to my rose quartz and praying like mad!

looking forward to following your journeys over the next few weeks. i am off work for the 2ww!   

speak soon
donna x x x x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

all 

sarah - lots and lots of  Sounds like you had a really rough time at ET  Hopefully those little embies will be settling in nicely now     Am very much looking forward to my 'dividing embies' dance next week 
PS. an extra mango --->  just for you  

Cecilie - have a lovely, lovely holiday next week   Make the most of the time you and your OH have just the two of you before your new arrival makes his/her appearance  

Chris -     Really hope you get some good news too    

Yogi - we think of you a lot too  Glad to hear that you and your OH are finding some peace in the decisions you've had to make. You will always be welcome in this little group 

Hope - loving the orange   I'll take anything I can get if it helps me get that    Hope you are ok 

Flo-jo - good to see you are feeling so positive     Let us know how you get on at your scan next week - we'll be on the 2ww before you know it  

belladonna - all the very best for your 2ww     Plenty of people have got pregnant from one embie - I'm hoping you'll be one of them 

Witters - how are those little babies of yours?  I'm sending you and your little family lots and lots of love. Can't wait to see some photos  

Thought I'd let you all know I'll be offline until after my scan on Monday. We're going to Silverstone this weekend  

Hope I come back to some more good news 

Lots of love and  to you all

Debs
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies  

I'm off on holiday tomorrow - HURRAY!! Going to Salina which is a little island near Sicily; very quiet, just swimming and eating and sleeping on the agenda. I have a thousand things to tie up with work before I go - both shop and acupuncture - especially with shop sale and this being hand-over week to my locums at clinic. But just wanted to post some personals before I go off:

Debs - Wishing you loads of luck and  for next week        I'll be thinking of you Honey. There will be cover at the clinic for acupuncture on monday and for your transfer day, so please feel free to call them to book treatment if you haven't already done so. Sending you lots of dust  

Sarah - I'm so sorry you had all that pain after ET. That doesn't seem fair after having had OHSS   FETs are supposed to be straight forward affairs. Glad you're feeling better now and hope your little embies are busy implanting     It's not lazy to be sleeping in the sunshine - that's exactly what you should be doing   Glad you're not frying your embies though    And I know I'm pretty bossy about most things, but I really don't know aboutthe swimming thing.. I was totally paranoid during my 2ww, but I honestly don't know if swimming is bad or not. I think the main thing is not to get out of breath/overdo anything, as this diverts blood from the pelvis, and also not to get too cold or too hot... Sorry I can't be more specific...   at you posing in your bikini. It's great having boobies isn't it?? I've got used to mine now, but friends still comment on them   Enjoy the boobies and enjoy being pregnant until proven otherwise  

Chris - thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Donna - welcome to the thread   Sending you  and babydust for your 2ww   And remember - it only takes one! I wore orange all the time during treatment. I also wore a rose quartz bracelet! Anything to get a positive vibe going has to be good...

Flo-Jo - hope you're having agood time away with your friends, and good luck for next week - hope they give you a transfer date  

Yogi - Lovely to hear from you - sending you cyber hugs  

Hope -   hope you're ok. Keep up the orange vibe!

Witters - still miss you. Big love to you and your babies x

Looking forward to catching up on everyone's news when I get back on 20th June. Enjoy the sunshine!
Cecilie x x x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hope you are all well, well today is test today and although I have known since Thursday (did a sly test) I never said anything as I couldn't quite believe it, but this morning when I have done the test from the Hospital it was the same - I got a  .  

Never ever thought this day would come.

Love to everyone

Chris F


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS CHRIS !!!! ........CONGRATULATIONS !!!  

LOVE hOPE xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Congratulations Chris!!!! 

So much good news on this thread at the moment!! Let's hope it lasts


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris

Just logged on quickly as had a feeling that your test was soon - OMG - another BFP!!!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]
So happy for you hun - Cecilie will be a happy lady when she gets back from her hol to this news - another of her OHSS ladies 'up the duff'  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind words and wishes, still sinking in.

Cecilie already knows as I sent her a message on Thursday, asking her if a positive on a test meant a positive, I was in real shock on Thursday as had done an early test and had come up straight away.

Anyway once again thank you for your words, they mean so much to me, quite overwhelmed by it all.

Take care

Chris


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, yay on your BFP!  I knew someone would replace mine!  Well done you!!!!

Just a qickie, sorry, must dash as cares nappies are calling me.  I will post soon - they are both doing well - and so am I


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon all

Chris – marvellous news – many many congratulations – how exciting.

By the way, what is the general advice for time off work, what you can / can’t do after transfer – DH is getting through all this by ignoring it as much as possible and filling up the social diary as much as possible!!!!!  How long should I be taking off work?  I can’t find much out really and with transfer likely to be early next week could do with some advice here.

Hope you all had a good weekend

Flo-Jo xx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi everyone- just popped on to see how everone is getting on- Chris congrats, great news just goes to show that these frosties are made of strong stuff. Witters - glad to hear that the little ones are doing well, bet you can't wait to get them home.

Flo- in answer to your question i do remember reading some research when i had my fet (i think it was on this site but could be elsewhere on the web) that those in the know advise against extended bed rest post transfer. Obviously if you have a particularly strenuous job perhaps you had better stay off work but if not i would say get back there the day after transfer and if anything take off the days towards the end of the 2 week wait. i think that the gist of what i read was that some movement can actually help implantation. At my hospital i was ushered off the bed as soon as the transfer had finished and i got in my car for a 2 hour journey home which i remember involved driving over a number of speed humps- i remember being really anxious that all that jiggling would cause the embies to fall out!! i had quite an active 2 weeks post transfer -  stressful job and it was just before xmas so i was doing loads of present shopping- besides when you get your BFP you'll want to use up all your leave to go baby shopping. Good luck xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello! Hopefully soon, I'll get a routine set up so I can pop in more often.

Myles and Keilidh are doing really well. Great progress yesterday infact. Keilidh has grown big enough to progress from her incubator into a cot! She actually seems much happier in it too. In the incubator, she had quite a few oxygen saturation dips. Far less in the cot so far 

Yesterday morning, Myles was wide awake an hour and a half before his feed. Very unlike him, my little Mr Dosey. So I changed his nappy and freshened him up and then tried him at the breast. He did quite well, latched on and had a few sucks, then fell asleep. Tiring work you know!

Keilidh was also awake at feed time, so we tried her too. She did great. Got a really good latch and was properly sucking, you could see her working right along her jaw. She was trying for a good 10 minutes or so. I'm such a proud mummy! Then again in the evening. That time, she knew what to do, tongue out, mouth wide open!!

I am hoping to set up a blog, so you can see that for any updates incase I'm not about here. But for now, here's a pic. Notice how Myles (Twin 1) is a little sleeping angel, and Keilidh (twin 2) still likes to rule the roost? Just look at that expression with her finger sticking up at her brother!


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Witters

Thanks for the update - so pleased to hear all is going well.  The photo is soooo cute.  Hope the progress continues and you get them home soon.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Witters - lovely to hear from you - sounds as though things are going really well - the picture of Miles & Keilidh is soooo cute   . I'm so impressed with your progress with the breastfeeding   - not always easy to get the hang of with a singleton never mind your little premature twins. Mum's milk will be doing them so much good though  . 

Flo-Jo - on all my previous ETs I've gone straight back into work the next day but as I've had so little success wanted to try something different and took 2 days off after ET this time round. It was much nicer, and I could enjoy a bit of the excitement of getting my embies back & the fact that I was technically pg (at least for a few days) & just treat myself. However, I don't know if I could cope with time off in wk 2 as I need some distractions to stop myself relentlessly knicker checking & focussing on every little twinge.. 

Debs - did you have a fab weekend hon? Hope your scan yesterday was fine & its all systems go for u? 

Hope - how are your pots doing? - I bet your garden is looking fantastic after all this sun  . With all of this excitement I've forgotten where you are up to with your tx - do you have a date for ET yet?

Liz & Chris - hope you are both enjoying that BFP feeling!! Do you have scan dates yet? Has it really sunk in? Chris - how about your doggie? Will she be joining you? Keeping my fingers crossed that she'll be getting a little bundle from Mr Stork too  

Belladonna - how are you feeling? Hope you're managing to stay chilled & not let the dreaded 2WW get to you  

I had a nice WK1 & did manage to follw Dr Cecilie's orders & stay +ve & enjoy that pg feeling (& I didn't go swimming in the end either  ). However, wk 2 is proving trickier as I'm getting quite alot of AF type cramps which are hard to ignore & am just dreading a visit from the mean old witch  . I know that nothing I can do can make any difference & am trying to take it easy & stay upbeat, but I've had a couple of wobbly moments as both of my prev txs AF has arrived either before or on test day for me  

Hope everyone's well - better get back to work!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

Hopefully my little dog is pregnant as well, as I have been suffering from a terrible feeling of sickness, under instructions from one of my best friends I bought some ginger biscuits, the other morning I was sitting on the sofa having a cuppa with a biscuit and Jess (dog) was sitting beside me, my husband was bad laughing as I kept saying to her "Have you got morning sickness?" and giving her a bit of my biscuit.

Anyway first scan is 28th June and I think this is worse than the 2ww, I was supposed to be going away down to the Three Counties Show and then up to Cheshire show on Thursday for a week, but because of the way I am feeling, plus such a long way in the lorry I decided to go my Mums for the week and let John go with our groom, I really want to go, but this is far far more important.

Witters - your twins are gorgeous, hope they are both doing really well

Speak soon

Chris


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris - one day after testing is early to be getting strong nausea so that's a bit unlucky - maybe you should stock up on peppermint tea too. Do you know what your HCG levels were like? I know that early nausea can be linked to high levels & you know what that can sometimes indicate (ask Witters ). I'm so chuffed that you have reached this milestone after everything you have been through with txs - I love it when us PCOS ladies finally get what we deserve!!  

By the way, the Cheshire show is in my neck of the woods, although I'm always working so not been for years - what do you do?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

chris, i had terrible nausea up to around 7 weeks - then it stopped and i just threw up until 16 weeks !!! sorry if this isn't what you want to hear but as sarah says it's down to the hcg which means it is a strong pregnancy, did you have a blood test- they could probably tell you the hcg level. i enjoyed the ginger biscutes/ ginger beer and anything else ginger i could find, you could also try those sea sickness bands that you wear of your wrists, the main thing is to try and eat a little and often to keep the nausea at bay
love bev


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

It wasn't a blood test girls, so dont know what my HCG results are, it was a pee at home test.  Go for scan on 28th June, I don't know what is worse this wait or the 2ww.  

Sarah we have heavy horses and compete all over the country, but for all the best reasons in the world I am missing it this year.

Bevitt just noticed your twins were born on my birthday - DH thinks it's twins

Love to all

Chris


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I'm round at a friends using their PC, mine isn't fixed yet    I'm really missing everyone on here and not being able to keep up with the news.

Anyway...

Congratulations Chris, what great news   - wow - just thought we will be due at around the same time!  I know what you mean about waiting for the scan being as bad as the 2ww!!

Cecilie -hope you're having a great time on your holiday.

Sarah69 - how is your 2ww going?  Thinking of you  

Witters - hi  , hope you are all well

Well I had a second blood test last Wednesday and my HCG levels had doubled to 189 which is about right according to the clinic.  My scan is next Thursday on 22/6/06, then I will have one 2 weeks later at 8 weeks.  I even did a hpt on Saturday just to double check things were OK, as I've not been feeling sick, just very very slightly nauseous on odd occasions.  Witters and Cecilie - did you have sickness very early?

Anyway must go, and I can't wait to get my computer back!!!

Hi to everyone that I've missed.

Liz
xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning all

Hope everyone is well, just a quick one and I hope you don't mind me posting this on here.  I had my ET on Saturday 27th May, with embies thawed on Thursday 25th May, these were day 1 when frozen, so my question is, how pregnant am I?

Hope someone can help

Chris


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Chris - I'm not sure that I can answer your qu as the way midwifes date embies is very confusing. From what I remember they count from day 1 of your cycle so with my DD the picture of my dating scan says 6 weeks but was actually 4 weeks from point of conception (ie bean only 4 weeks old) as they used day 1 of cycle as starting point (in my case an imagined 'day 1' as I hadn't had a period for 7 months  ). Your embies were 2 days old so I guess you got them on about day 19 of cycle (I got my 1 day embies on day 1 - it probably says on your protocol. I know there are some great websites where you can trace embie development week by week. Try not to worry in the run up to your scan - no reason to think things won't be fine. You need to stay positive for your little bean(s?)   

Liz - nice to hear from you, really nosey & want to know how things going & who you've told/their reactions etc. This is what I think of most on 2WW - how much I'd love to be able to give some good news to everyone - especially my family . By the way Liz - its a very long time ago now but I don't seem to remember having much nausea at all when pg so maybe you'll be lucky 

I'm still getting a few AF-type cramps but trying to stay +ve as its not over yet. Got acaupuncture tomorrow which I have found really relaxing. Chris, I don't know how you could have tested early - my DH bought me some flowers yesterday but I also noticed pee sticks in the bag - I can't even bring myself to buy them myself as I hate them so much - I've done too many horrible BFN ones over the last few years. So scared of my dream being over yet again . Love the feeling that I still could be pg until AF actually arrives  I'm so silly I know.

Keep in touch  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I know what you mean Sarah about the pee sticks, I never liked doing them as I always always got negative, but this time I had to find out, I had been feeling so ill, I just had to do it. When I did it  I still didn't believe it, thought I may of done it wrong, so went and got another one the next day.

Chris F


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

all 

just a quick post to let you all know that my scan went well on Monday, and my ET is still planned for Friday! 
They'll be thawing 4 little embies tomorrow, so please, please, please send your best 'thaw and divide' vibes towards Woking       

I'm so scared we'll have this chance taken away from us as well - I won't believe it till I'm lying on that table with my legs in stirrups   

Lovin' all the BFPs on here - it's giving the place such good karma and I just hope it rubs off on the rest of us 

Love to you all 

Debs
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gtood luck tomorrow Debs!  I'll be thinking of you!

Chris, congratulations!  My doctors always counted transfer day as ovulation day.  My ticker always showed ovulation as 3 days early as I thought the embies were already 3 days old at transfer.  So my due date was 29th July, theirs was 1st August.  All pretty irrelevent in my case, but you just go witth what you feel best about.  Give me the date of transfer, and I'll work out how far along you are...

Big hello's and hugs to you all!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

[fly]    *THAW EMBIES THAW *      *THAW EMBIES THAW *     *THAW EMBIES THAW *      *THAW EMBIES THAW *      *THAW EMBIES THAW*     [/fly]

I've got a second dance divised for later Debs...what time are they taking them out?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun - I know it's a stressfull day        



Sarah69 xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Morning everyone

DH left at 5am this morning, so I had a lie in, off to Mums later on this morning until he comes home next Wednesday, so no doubt I will be getting spoilt.

Witters - my transfer date was 27th May.  Hope those gorgeous twins are going alright.

Going to jump in the shower, speak soon

Chris F


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

morning!
Well, the embryologist phoned to say that three of my four embies survived the thaw! Am so anxious about them dividing now   

Sarah - loving the dance!!! thank you 

Transfer is at 9.15 tomorrow - wil update you when I get back 

Debs x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home, girls http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60499.0.html

This thread will now be locked


----------

